# Come and get it here folks the creek cooooold



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anything you want...   Me, I'll have me some Candy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll work on the video soon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll work on the video soon!



And put driveler and wader in the title....

Dang amateurs...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Somebody needs to make up some shirts with a logo and pic or something for the creek waders society


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody needs to make up some shirts with a logo and pic or something for the creek waders society



I went to Google Images and typed in "Creek Waders Association" and this is the first image that popped up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And put driveler and wader in the title....
> 
> Dang amateurs...



some friends need help


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I went to Google Images and typed in "Creek Waders Association" and this is the first image that popped up.



Now that was funny


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I went to Google Images and typed in "Creek Waders Association" and this is the first image that popped up.



You are a brave man!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> some friends need help



Thanks buddy...I'm challenged sometimes!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks buddy...I'm _challenging _sometimes!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks buddy...I'm challenged sometimes!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> You are a brave man!



She doesn't know the motel or room number where I am. I'm safe. for now, I think.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She doesn't know the motel or room number where I am. I'm safe. for now, I think.


 you SURE about that?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Time to go play in these wonderful, cool, refreshing, temps for awhile


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to go play in these wonderful, cool, refreshing, temps for awhile


Wally world trip this afternoon, it'll be cooler by the time I get home to hay & feed critters! and I HATE wally world trips!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you SURE about that?!?!







Jeff C. said:


> Time to go play in these wonderful, cool, refreshing, temps for awhile



Sissy, get out there in the middle of the day like the rest of us.



Keebs said:


> Wally world trip this afternoon, it'll be cooler by the time I get home to hay & feed critters! and I HATE wally world trips!



Yeah, it oughta be a chilly 98 by then..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm out , till tomorrow, FRIDAY


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

102.5 degrees. I just can`t wait to see what dog days bring...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

alrighty...stay kewl everybody...I gotta get back to work...my candy break is over.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy, get out there in the middle of the day like the rest of us.
> 
> Yeah, it oughta be a chilly 98 by then..


You know us WOW's have "our" ways.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , till tomorrow, FRIDAY





Nicodemus said:


> 102.5 degrees. I just can`t wait to see what dog days bring...


 That's what has me concerned as well!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know us WOW's have "our" ways..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gonna be a real killer, no doubt that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know us WOW's have "our" ways..............



Oh tell me the ways!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be a real killer, no doubt that.



Our irrigation crew foreman got a call from his office in Loganville today. One of his guys on a crew up in Atlanta passed out from heat exhaustion today. I hate to think how he'd deal with this stuff down here. These days it's hit it hard until about 11 or 12 and then coast the rest of the day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Our irrigation crew foreman got a call from his office in Loganville today. One of his guys on a crew up in Atlanta passed out from heat exhaustion today. I hate to think how he'd deal with this stuff down here. These days it's hit it hard until about 11 or 12 and then coast the rest of the day.





Hope that man is gonna be alright. Heat exhaustion and heat stroke is serious business. Your work plan is a good one. Much better to do it that way down here. Some folks like to wait till late afternoon, but that is a bad idea. It`s still almighty hot right on after sundown. It was still 97 at 10 last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope that man is gonna be alright. Heat exhaustion and heat stroke is serious business. Your work plan is a good one. Much better to do it that way down here. Some folks like to wait till late afternoon, but that is a bad idea. It`s still almighty hot right on after sundown. It was still 97 at 10 last night.



Our guys would work like rabid dogs all day if I let em'. They are the best crews anywhere, but I need them all the next day also. Heck, it kills me in this heat just standing around pointing..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>





I do love em!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Bring back the cold weather...Screw this.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I do love em!!!



love to kill em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I do love em!!!



Taste like chicken...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Time to change britches. Headin out to meet Wobert Woo and Bubbette for mud bugs and sea snot at Austins...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be a real pig killer, no doubt that.


fixed it for ya, Brother. 
Its a bucket of crawfish and two dozen raw oysters kinda night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

just 2 dozen?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> just 2 dozen?



gotta see how big they are first. Also, a bucket of crawfish can go a long way. Not sure what Bubbette wants, but prolly a BBQ sammich plate. If she'd ever get off the phone that is....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you saying you want me to hang up?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta see how big they are first. Also, a bucket of crawfish can go a long way. Not sure what Bubbette wants, but prolly a BBQ sammich plate. If she'd ever get off the phone that is....



A bucket of crawfish would only last us about 10 mins. You must be a lighweight


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A bucket of crawfish would only last us about 10 mins. You must be a lighweight



They have taken crawfish off the menu. 
Had to settle for some pathetic oysters on the half shell( they were tiny) and some mediocre steamed shrimp. The fried mushrooms were excellent though.

Not to worry. My conference in N'awlins is in two weeks and we'll be eating good for a week. Not to mention hoping that Jeffc's buddy in Port St. Royal comes thru for us.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2011)

Been one of them days.  Had some single barrel jack, neat, and some makers mark 46, neat.  Just a little to take the edge off. 

How yall is tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy, get out there in the middle of the day like the rest of us.





No....choosing your own hours is a major PERK when you aren't getting compensated


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Been one of them days.  Had some single barrel jack, neat, and some makers mark 46, neat.  Just a little to take the edge off. 
> 
> How yall is tonight?



If I were closer, I'd join ya tonight. 

Due to a scheduling error (not mine) I was the lone employee at the lab this morning for an hour and a half. I worked up charts and drew all the blood and ran myself silly all freaking day. I'll be on overtime by 9 in the morning. Just praying we have the coverage for me to go home at a decent hour tomorrow. 

Fishbait's mom got into a wreck. She's okay, can't say the same for her car though. 

And now the tooth that I broke at Chillis in Tifton has started trying to fall apart and a jagged edge is cutting my gums every time I try to chew.  Dentists are not open in this town on Friday. 

Oh and let's not leave out the fact that apparently I'm now the poster child for alcoholic drivelers everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They have taken crawfish off the menu.
> Had to settle for some pathetic oysters on the half shell( they were tiny) and some mediocre steamed shrimp. The fried mushrooms were excellent though.
> 
> Not to worry. My conference in N'awlins is in two weeks and we'll be eating good for a week. Not to mention hoping that Jeffc's buddy in Port St. Royal comes thru for us.



We gonna make somethin happen (I hope)

Bay St. Louis 



BBQBOSS said:


> Been one of them days.  Had some single barrel jack, neat, and some makers mark 46, neat.  Just a little to take the edge off. 
> 
> How yall is tonight?





Doin much better now, that I'm off the lawn mower, cuttin weeds and dried up grass


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If I were closer, I'd join ya tonight.
> 
> Due to a scheduling error (not mine) I was the lone employee at the lab this morning for an hour and a half. I worked up charts and drew all the blood and ran myself silly all freaking day. I'll be on overtime by 9 in the morning. Just praying we have the coverage for me to go home at a decent hour tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Hey Tbug 

If it'll help, there's a product called dental wax you can press into that jagged area of your tooth and prevent that until you can get to a dentist


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 2, 2011)

I like bacon....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 102.5 degrees. I just can`t wait to see what dog days bring...



I believe this is the earliest I have ever seen turf burnin up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon....



Bacon wrapped mudbugs


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Tbug
> 
> If it'll help, there's a product called dental wax you can press into that jagged area of your tooth and prevent that until you can get to a dentist



Thanks Jeff 

If the jagged broken part would just pull away from the gums enough, I'd snatch it out myself. It's gonna be an Anbesol and Bud Light weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon....



Crispy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We gonna make somethin happen (I hope)
> 
> Bay St. Louis
> 
> ...



Whatever. I got the "Saint" part right anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever. I got the "Saint" part right anyway.



You truly are a saint darlin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You truly are a saint darlin.



After paying the AC repairman and the Freezer repairman, I am a poor saint. 
Get your self all fixed up before next weekend. I hope to go run trailcams Monday afternoon and get a new feeder or two up and running.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 2, 2011)

put out a trail cam this morn....wheres the cold creek at?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

Them shrooms were mmm mmm goood. Sorry about your toofy TBug. One thing that will relieve the aggravation is 40 creek canadian whiskey. Pour it in a shot glass, swish it around in your mouth a few seconds then swallow. Repeat as many times as necessary until you no longer feel the tooth or pass out, which ever one comes first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> put out a trail cam this morn....wheres the cold creek at?



nowhere in sowega, Tony. Better just stick your head in the freezer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> After paying the AC repairman and the Freezer repairman, I am a poor saint.
> Get your self all fixed up before next weekend. I hope to go run trailcams Monday afternoon and get a new feeder or two up and running.



Bama...I just talked to my buddy in Bay St. Louis, he said if we could give him a couple of days notice as to what/how much you want of each, it probably won't be a problem. He could call ahead and have it waiting on you.

I have other sources also. He said the crabs he's catching right now are very fat.  The shrimp are big, and he had to ride to Slidell (20 miles)to get crawfish the last time he bought them...everyone was sold out nearby.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You truly are a saint darlin.



Don't give him a big head! 

It's been a day of meetings and writing checks. I'm ready for this day to be done!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama...I just talked to my buddy in Bay St. Louis, he said if we could give him a couple of days notice as to what/how much you want of each, it probably won't be a problem. He could call ahead and have it waiting on you.
> 
> I have other sources also. He said the crabs he's catching right now are very fat.  The shrimp are big, and he had to ride to Slidell (20 miles)to get crawfish the last time he bought them...everyone was sold out nearby.



Hey Jeff!!!
I'm not surprised about the crawfish, the floods are killing the rice fields. I'd love some shrimp and crabs though! I'd love to get 20 pounds of each and stop by his place on the way home Saturday. Prolly be early afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff!!!
> I'm not surprised about the crawfish, the floods are killing the rice fields. I'd love some shrimp and crabs though! I'd love to get 20 pounds of each and stop by his place on the way home Saturday. Prolly be early afternoon.



10-4, if he can get crawfish, how much would you want??

What date is that again??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, if he can get crawfish, how much would you want??
> 
> What date is that again??



We'll be passing thru Saturday, June 22nd on the way back to Albany. I guess i'd like to get 20 pounds of shrimp, 20 pounds of crawfish, and 10 pounds of crabs. If no crawfish, then 20 each of the other two. Don't think i'll have room in the cooler for more than that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We'll be passing thru Saturday, June 22nd on the way back to Albany. I guess i'd like to get 20 pounds of shrimp, 20 pounds of crawfish, and 10 pounds of crabs. If no crawfish, then 20 each of the other two. Don't think i'll have room in the cooler for more than that.



Hope it's a big cooler!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it's a big cooler!!



Yep, it is!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, Jeff!
Saturday the 18th not the 22nd!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Jeff!
> Saturday the 18th not the 22nd!



Gotcha...i'll let him know!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha...i'll let him know!



Did you and your wife ever decide when you are going down there?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 2, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/9c8_1307062526"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/9c8_1307062526" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you and your wife ever decide when you are going down there?



Sorry Rob...had to eat, almost forgot!!


Yessir...we are going next Thurs-Mon. It was the best week-end for our Hosts. Guess we won't be hooking up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/9c8_1307062526"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/9c8_1307062526" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>




Interesting!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/9c8_1307062526"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/9c8_1307062526" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


Me thinky your linky no worky......


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry Rob...had to eat, almost forgot!!
> 
> 
> Yessir...we are going next Thurs-Mon. It was the best week-end for our Hosts. Guess we won't be hooking up


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2011)

To the no good ras a fras son gun Iz txted by





Iffn I figgered ya deserved it I crossed ya, an iffn I figgered not ya ain' got no splainin to do......

Evenin yallses I gone to past out


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

GOTTA stay out of the sports forum


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> To the no good ras a fras son gun Iz txted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...



night beerkus


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> To the no good ras a fras son gun Iz txted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hankus, i wuv ya bro, but i have no idea what you are saying!


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> To the no good ras a fras son gun Iz txted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...





To many beers...


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Bama,Is the AC fixed yet?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bama,Is the AC fixed yet?


I hope so!!.......It's still 82 degrees outside here!!


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 2, 2011)

its hot


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

Buncha lightning and a little less than 10 minutes of rain. Better than nothing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

Hankus said:


> To the no good ras a fras son gun Iz txted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

 You gonna feel good in the MOANIN!!



rhbama3 said:


> Hankus, i wuv ya bro, but i have no idea what you are saying!




 I purty much unnerstood im 



david w. said:


> To many beers...



No such thing with Hankus....if he didnt have to past out, he'd still be drinkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Buncha lightning and a little less than 10 minutes of rain. Better than nothing.



I saw all that lightning and heard some rumblin over that way I haven't looked outside, but I'd bet I didn't get a drop


----------



## david w. (Jun 3, 2011)

Thundering here,but no rain.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

morning folks....It is definitely going to be a long summer...I already got my first case of poison ivy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....It is definitely going to be a long summer...I already got my first case of poison ivy



Good Morning Mike, that is a bad way to start off the day with.  Hope you get some soothing relief soon because this heat and poison ivy don't mix too well together.  

HAPPY FRIDAY AND GOOD MORNING to all of you frozen creek wading drivelers out there this morning. Don't worry, the snow plows are on the way.  Unfortunately, they are just now leaving Yellowstone and heading this way !!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Mike, that is a bad way to start off the day with.  Hope you get some soothing relief soon because this heat and poison ivy don't mix too well together.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY AND GOOD MORNING to all of you frozen creek wading drivelers out there this morning. Don't worry, the snow plows are on the way.  Unfortunately, they are just now leaving Yellowstone and heading this way !!!!



I'll just keep on taking Benadryl and hope it is not too bad...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Mike, that is a bad way to start off the day with.  Hope you get some soothing relief soon because this heat and poison ivy don't mix too well together.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY AND GOOD MORNING to all of you frozen creek wading drivelers out there this morning. Don't worry, the snow plows are on the way.  Unfortunately, they are just now leaving Yellowstone and heading this way !!!!



30 minutes in the corner for you for screaming so early in the morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Mike, that is a bad way to start off the day with.  Hope you get some soothing relief soon because this heat and poison ivy don't mix too well together.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY AND GOOD MORNING to all of you frozen creek wading drivelers out there this morning. Don't worry, the snow plows are on the way.  Unfortunately, they are just now leaving Yellowstone and heading this way !!!!




HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> night beerkus





rhbama3 said:


> Hankus, i wuv ya bro, but i have no idea what you are saying!





david w. said:


> To many beers...





Jeff C. said:


> You gonna feel good in the MOANIN!!
> 
> I purty much unnerstood im
> 
> No such thing with Hankus....if he didnt have to past out, he'd still be drinkin



It were some cat with the wrong number. Called me Katie    I don't think he liked what I said  but. I think he eventually figgered out I wasn't Katie   



Mornin mernin yalses


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30 minutes in the corner for you for screaming so early in the morning.





boneboy96 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY



some people need to layoff the caffeine this early in the morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 3, 2011)

TGIF....and I mean that in the most sincere way.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> TGIF....and I mean that in the most sincere way.



morning to ya...At least you didn't scream it....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2011)

*Morning folks! Only 5 more hours left! *


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It were some cat with the wrong number. Called me Katie    I don't think he liked what I said  but. I think he eventually figgered out I wasn't Katie
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin mernin yalses



I've done that a few times to folks...



BBQBOSS said:


> *Morning folks! Only 5 more hours left! *



Bad Boss bad


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning crew.  Flying by to give my morning shout outs.   Yall have a good one .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Mike, that is a bad way to start off the day with.  Hope you get some soothing relief soon because this heat and poison ivy don't mix too well together.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY AND GOOD MORNING to all of you frozen creek wading drivelers out there this morning. Don't worry, the snow plows are on the way.  Unfortunately, they are just now leaving Yellowstone and heading this way !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30 minutes in the corner for you for screaming so early in the morning.





boneboy96 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY





BBQBOSS said:


> *Morning folks! Only 5 more hours left! *





jmfauver said:


> I've done that a few times to folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Boss bad




I knew that I could count on you guys to rally the troops in our never ending quest of finding truth, justice, and another ice cold bottle of Bud Light !!!  (BBQ Boss came through like a Champ as always)


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I knew that I could count on you guys to rally the troops in our never ending quest of finding truth, justice, and another ice cold bottle of Bud Light !!!  (BBQ Boss came through like a Champ as always)



....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bama,Is the AC fixed yet?


Yep. It had a cracked cover on a "service port" and the fan motor had bad bearings. The guy showed mercy on me and was able to finagle the motor being under warranty. Saved me close to $400. 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning crew.  Flying by to give my morning shout outs.   Yall have a good one .



Morning Kim! Bye, Kim!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

I like a nice cold blowing A/C


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Friday Comments Pictures - Photobucket


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Friday Comments Pictures - Photobucket





  Don`t be battin` them eyes at me this mornin`!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be battin` them eyes at me this mornin`!


 ok, how 'bout this then??








Good Morning Comments Pictures - Photobucket


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Crazy idgits


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs,
Please, please, pretty please..................................................go ahead and slap that nitwit co-worker of yours.  Show her who is the real Boss of the office.  

I am adding up my pennies for your bail money.  So far, I only have about 120 lbs of them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, how 'bout this then??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Her either!  She ain`t a Redhead.  



Les Miles said:


> Crazy idgits



Hush up before I put you in timeout for 15 years!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Crazy idgits






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> Please, please, pretty please..................................................go ahead and slap that nitwit co-worker of yours.  Show her who is the real Boss of the office.
> 
> I am adding up my pennies for your bail money.  So far, I only have about 120 lbs of them.


Problem is........... I don't "do" confrontation.......... I don't "back talk" (ok, not since getting backhanded a few times in my youth)...... I'm not a violent person.......... BUT I will tell ya this, she is 'bout to get on my LAST nerve!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nic, i'm pretty sure that Keebs aint a cartoon mouse or a chinese girl. 
It may be friday, but i'm on call which means Friday is just another work day and then i have to worry about the beeper going off all weekend.
 I sure am ready to go check trailcams and put up two new feeders. If we dont get rain soon, every pig within 2 miles is gonna be hanging out together in one huge herd around the only water left on the whole property!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up before I put you in timeout for 15 years!



I'd rather be scalped with a dull hawk instead!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

If somebody will make it rain, I`ll git in a better frame of mind...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

woohoo!!
Lost 3 trail cam auctions on ebay while i was sleeping last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Her either!  She ain`t a Redhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hush up before I put you in timeout for 15 years!


Fine, then here!




Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If somebody will make it rain, I`ll git in a better frame of mind...



If i understood Yolanda's gibberish on the news last night, we have a 20% chance of rain this evening.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fine, then here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






     I`ll be nice, I reckon...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i understood Yolanda's gibberish on the news last night, we have a 20% chance of rain this evening.





It won`t land on us.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, i'm pretty sure that Keebs aint a cartoon mouse or a chinese girl.
> It may be friday, but i'm on call which means Friday is just another work day and then i have to worry about the beeper going off all weekend.
> I sure am ready to go check trailcams and put up two new feeders. If we dont get rain soon, every pig within 2 miles is gonna be hanging out together in one huge herd around the only water left on the whole property!


Then we can just have a gathering & surround them for a slaughter!!



Nicodemus said:


> If somebody will make it rain, I`ll git in a better frame of mind...


 workin on it, as soon as Chief can get Jared up, we'll have him doing a rain dance every hour on the hour!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be nice, I reckon...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If somebody will make it rain, I`ll git in a better frame of mind...



No more rain is expected.... Robert's turkey season is over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fine, then here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaccckkk!!!!!
That is just wrong on so many levels.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No more rain is expected.... Robert's turkey season is over.



Thanks. 
Shouldn't you be over in the sports forum spreading love and goodwill?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No more rain is expected.... Robert's turkey season is over.





Ain`t you just plumb full of hope and good cheer!  

Do what Robert says, and GIT!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Problem is........... I don't "do" confrontation.......... I don't "back talk" (ok, not since getting backhanded a few times in my youth)...... I'm not a violent person.......... BUT I will tell ya this, she is 'bout to get on my LAST nerve!




So Keebs, you do admit that there is a possibility of your revenge if your bail money is covered.  



Keebs said:


> Fine, then here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Keebs, now after seeing that photo, I will have to clean the drink off of my desk and keyboard.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks.
> Shouldn't you be over in the sports forum spreading love and goodwill?



I would be but all those idgits are MIA for some reason and I'm just about out of new material about Ohio State being a bunch of cheaters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

off to da Big House. You guys and gals take it easy today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> aaaccckkk!!!!!
> That is just wrong on so many levels.....






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> So Keebs, you do admit that there is a possibility of your revenge if your bail money is covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Keebs, now after seeing that photo, I will have to clean the drink off of my desk and keyboard.


mehbe............ 




rhbama3 said:


> off to da Big House. You guys and gals take it easy today!


 Later Bubba!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Mornin'...heatin up quick out there. Got most of the sticks picked up, maybe another hour or so, then I can finish mowing the last part of the lawn. Sure have got a lot of grass sufferin from the lack of rain and heat

Come on Rain!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'...heatin up quick out there. Got most of the sticks picked up, maybe another hour or so, then I can finish mowing the last part of the lawn. Sure have got a lot of grass sufferin from the lack of rain and heat
> 
> Come on Rain!!!


 Read back, I've assigned Jared a job today..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Experimentin` with the garden. Last night after sundown, I soaked it down good. I just came back in from givin` it another good soakin`. Hopefully, it won`t wilt quite as bad doin` that. As for the yard grass, I really don`t care. It`s about dead anyway, and water is too precious durin` this time, to waste. I`m a little concerned about the well runnin` dry. It`s dry, folks, and hot...


----------



## Jranger (Jun 3, 2011)

Hot, yeah it's hot...
Morning folks...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Experimentin` with the garden. Last night after sundown, I soaked it down good. I just came back in from givin` it another good soakin`. Hopefully, it won`t wilt quite as bad doin` that. As for the yard grass, I really don`t care. It`s about dead anyway, and water is too precious durin` this time, to waste. I`m a little concerned about the well runnin` dry. It`s dry, folks, and hot...



Grass does not taste as good as veggies.

Morning ALL


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Experimentin` with the garden. Last night after sundown, I soaked it down good. I just came back in from givin` it another good soakin`. Hopefully, it won`t wilt quite as bad doin` that. As for the yard grass, I really don`t care. It`s about dead anyway, and water is too precious durin` this time, to waste. I`m a little concerned about the well runnin` dry. It`s dry, folks, and hot...


I've been given mine a little drink in the mornings while I get ready for work, having that afternoon shade helps!  The fresh fried squash were MOST deeelishious last night!  Eggplants are putting on now!



Jranger said:


> Hot, yeah it's hot...
> Morning folks...


Heyyyy Jbro!  Tell Bassbaby I said HI!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Grass does not taste as good as veggies.
> 
> Morning ALL


Ya got that right!!
 Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....It is definitely going to be a long summer...I already got my first case of poison ivy





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Mike, that is a bad way to start off the day with.  Hope you get some soothing relief soon because this heat and poison ivy don't mix too well together.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY AND GOOD MORNING to all of you frozen creek wading drivelers out there this morning. Don't worry, the snow plows are on the way.  Unfortunately, they are just now leaving Yellowstone and heading this way !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30 minutes in the corner for you for screaming so early in the morning.





boneboy96 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY





Hankus said:


> It were some cat with the wrong number. Called me Katie    I don't think he liked what I said  but. I think he eventually figgered out I wasn't Katie
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin mernin yalses





Sterlo58 said:


> TGIF....and I mean that in the most sincere way.





BBQBOSS said:


> *Morning folks! Only 5 more hours left! *





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning crew.  Flying by to give my morning shout outs.   Yall have a good one .





rhbama3 said:


> Yep. It had a cracked cover on a "service port" and the fan motor had bad bearings. The guy showed mercy on me and was able to finagle the motor being under warranty. Saved me close to $400.
> 
> 
> Morning Kim! Bye, Kim!





Les Miles said:


> I like a nice cold blowing A/C





Keebs said:


> Friday Comments Pictures - Photobucket





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be battin` them eyes at me this mornin`!





Keebs said:


> Then we can just have a gathering & surround them for a slaughter!!
> 
> 
> workin on it, as soon as Chief can get Jared up, we'll have him doing a rain dance every hour on the hour!




MORNIN'!!!


He's up and gettin ready to head out the door fer about an hour. I left the last little bit for dem to pick up. 

I'll get him to chantin' fer ya...he said OK

_Every dog in da neighborhood will be howlin today_


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> MORNIN'!!!
> 
> 
> He's up and gettin ready to head out the door fer about an hour. I left the last little bit for dem to pick up.
> ...


If ya'll's neighborhood needs a break, bring him down my way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Experimentin` with the garden. Last night after sundown, I soaked it down good. I just came back in from givin` it another good soakin`. Hopefully, it won`t wilt quite as bad doin` that. As for the yard grass, I really don`t care. It`s about dead anyway, and water is too precious durin` this time, to waste. I`m a little concerned about the well runnin` dry. It`s dry, folks, and hot...



Nic, I use one of those little micro irrigation systems. Ofcourse mine is a very small garden, but it uses very little water and it is inexpensive. I am currently using the little 180 spray heads on a small riser spike, but you could just use drip type nozzles, very little waste with that. I think they emit something like 1-2 gal per hour, but it is directly to the plant it's placed next to.

Oh yeah...I mulched heavily with wheat straw, it really helps to hold the moisture in the ground for several extra days...

I'm sure you prolly already know all that though....needed to practice my typin skilz, or lack thereof





Jranger said:


> Hot, yeah it's hot...
> Morning folks...



10-4, How are ya J....man that was some of the best ice cream I think I've ever had 

GREAT idea!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Grass does not taste as good as veggies.
> 
> Morning ALL




However, it taste better than weeds!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Alrighty...so far I've been able to stay indoors but I have to take my chances and get outside.     I think I'll have Andrew wash my truck later...it's bound to make it rain then!      Stay cool (and thirsty) my friends!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...so far I've been able to stay indoors but I have to take my chances and get outside.     I think I'll have Andrew wash my truck later...it's bound to make it rain then!      Stay cool (and thirsty) my friends!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

_*MUDSLINGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 thought you were hiding!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> thought you were hiding!



nope just doing the rain dance


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...so far I've been able to stay indoors but I have to take my chances and get outside.     I think I'll have Andrew wash my truck later...it's bound to make it rain then!      Stay cool (and thirsty) my friends!



Yeah...uh huh!!! I usually water my lawn if I want it to rain, the washin the car thing quit werkin round here



Keebs said:


> _*MUDSLINGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Need help....I can sling some stuff if necessary


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeff




How do MUDD!!!  I don't know bout the (  ) part though


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nope just doing the rain dance


 Me tooooo!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...uh huh!!! I usually water my lawn if I want it to rain, the washin the car thing quit werkin round here
> 
> 
> 
> Need help....I can sling some stuff if necessary


 always............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Me tooooo!!



You ought to see my Indian rain dance suit...




Keebs said:


> always............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do MUDD!!!  I don't know bout the (  ) part though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a sampling of the debris we picked up, AND are still picking up from the storms that blew through here last Thursday evening. I know it's petty compared to the tornados of late, but it just goes to show what a little thunderstorm can do. We also lost power for about 3 hours.

That may not look like much, but there's at least another long bed pick-up truck stacked HIGH, still up the hill at the old Home place. Also, another medium sized tree around the back side of property that I haven't messed with yet.

All in all, I'd say that is about half of it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ought to see my Indian rain dance suit...






mudracing101 said:


>


 in the driveler!?!?! 










Jeff C. said:


> Here's a sampling of the debris we picked up, AND are still picking up from the storms that blew through here last Thursday evening. I know it's petty compared to the tornados of late, but it just goes to show what a little thunderstorm can do. We also lost power for about 3 hours.
> 
> That may not look like much, but there's at least another long bed pick-up truck stacked HIGH, still up the hill at the old Home place. Also, another medium sized tree around the back side of property that I haven't messed with yet.
> 
> All in all, I'd say that is about half of it...


 lookin good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> in the driveler!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you don't see in those pics though.....is it's scattered all over the whole yard from one end to the other

Shade is very nice, but it sometimes comes with a price...

Pecan trees are the worst, I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> in the driveler!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you comin fer a visit??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What you don't see in those pics though.....is it's scattered all over the whole yard from one end to the other
> 
> Shade is very nice, but it sometimes comes with a price...
> 
> Pecan trees are the worst, I believe.





Jeff C. said:


> When you comin fer a visit??


 when all da werk is done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> when all da werk is done!






Almost done


















...til next time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

All right, kids are done with the last of the debris.....now I'm gonna knock out the rest of the mowin'.

Y'all be good....BBS


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost done
> 
> ...til next time


 I know, it's never done at my place!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right, kids are done with the last of the debris.....now I'm gonna knock out the rest of the mowin'.
> 
> Y'all be good....BBS


Don't fergit the rain dance session!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

I see lunch is sneakin up on us.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I see lunch is sneakin up on us.


 whatcha goin for today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden corral , got a lil of everything, you


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral , got a lil of everything, you


~groan~ love dat place!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whatcha goin for today?





Two fried egg sammiches, with ground cayenne pepper, and a big slice of pepperjack cheese on each one.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Two fried egg sammiches, with ground cayenne pepper, and a big slice of pepperjack cheese on each one.


 that'll hit da spot! love pepperjack cheese!  put it in an omelet!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Two fried egg sammiches, with ground cayenne pepper, and a big slice of pepperjack cheese on each one.



Throw you some sliced jalapeños in there too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

I did it again, ate too much, man i'm glad its only 72 here, time for a nap


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!
> Lost 3 trail cam auctions on ebay while i was sleeping last night.



  

Keebs, I'll slap my boss if you'll slap your coworker. We can be cellmates.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

What's wrong with the times on the posts? I posted at 1:13 but the time on the post says 12:05.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> What's wrong with the times on the posts? I posted at 1:13 but the time on the post says 12:05.



You haven't updated your preferences in your control panel yet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I'll slap my boss if you'll slap your coworker. We can be cellmates.





Just make sure Keebs is out on parole before the pears get ripe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I did it again, ate too much, man i'm glad its only 72 here, time for a nap





Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I'll slap my boss if you'll slap your coworker. We can be cellmates.


DEAL!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Just make sure Keebs is out on parole before the pears get ripe!!!


 Don't worry, Eagle Eye has my bail money ready!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I'll slap my boss if you'll slap your coworker. We can be cellmates.


 funny thing, butter'd melt around her today...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DEAL!!!
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Eagle Eye has my bail money ready!





We can`t let you stay in jail too long!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We can`t let you stay in jail too long!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You haven't updated your preferences in your control panel yet!



I'm confused. I went to the control panel and don't see what to change to fix it. I have to admit that my brain aint workin' too good today after 5 teleconference meetings, ending with my boss, who's the biggest idgit that ever lived. 



Keebs said:


> funny thing, butter'd melt around her today...........



Mine's in deep doo doo but doesn't realize it yet. So she's changing everything to make things hard on the full time folks. She doesn't realize that many are about to leave. She just does it 'cause she can. She really doesn't care how it affects anyone. I hope I can outlast her and get her job.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We can`t let you stay in jail too long!!



What about me? No one cares about me?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> What about me? No one cares about me?





If Robert wouldn`t spring for you, i`d make sure you got out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not going back to jail, they 'll never take me alive


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I'm confused. I went to the control panel and don't see what to change to fix it. I have to admit that my brain aint workin' too good today after 5 teleconference meetings, ending with my boss, who's the biggest idgit that ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's in deep doo doo but doesn't realize it yet. So she's changing everything to make things hard on the full time folks. She doesn't realize that many are about to leave. She just does it 'cause she can. She really doesn't care how it affects anyone. I hope I can outlast her and get her job.



I'm not real sure either Helen, but if you go to your control panel and select edit options, scroll down to the date and time section and pic GMT -3:00 and below that window select DST Correction always off, that is how I'm set up and I'm pretty close to being on time...6 or 7 minutes off (server time).


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If Robert wouldn`t spring for you, i`d make sure you got out!



Awe, thanks.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm not real sure either Helen, but if you go to your control panel and select edit options, scroll down to the date and time section and pic GMT -3:00 and below that window select DST Correction always off, that is how I'm set up and I'm pretty close to being on time...6 or 7 minutes off (server time).



Thanks, I got it now.   Kinda strange that it's GMT -3 when eastern time is actually GMT-5.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I'm confused. I went to the control panel and don't see what to change to fix it. I have to admit that my brain aint workin' too good today after 5 teleconference meetings, ending with my boss, who's the biggest idgit that ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's in deep doo doo but doesn't realize it yet. So she's changing everything to make things hard on the full time folks. She doesn't realize that many are about to leave. She just does it 'cause she can. She really doesn't care how it affects anyone. _*I hope I can outlast her and get her job*_.


That's my prayer too, this one just turned 69 last month, been here since the beginning of time......  does no wrong, makes no mistakes, won't let anyone help or learn "her" stuff........... 



Bubbette said:


> What about me? No one cares about me?


Like I'd let you stay there?@!?! NEVAH!!


Nicodemus said:


> If Robert wouldn`t spring for you, i`d make sure you got out!


That's right!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm not going back to jail, they 'll never take me alive


deadmeat...........


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Its to hot to even lay around and complain about how hot it is.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's my prayer too, this one just turned 69 last month, been here since the beginning of time......  does no wrong, makes no mistakes, won't let anyone help or learn "her" stuff...........
> 
> 
> Like I'd let you stay there?@!?! NEVAH!!
> ...



Mine isn't qualified for her job. One of her references (who used to be a friend of mine) lied about her experience to help her get the job. Now we're stuck with her (for now at least). 

Awe shucks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not going back to jail, they 'll never take me alive



wait a minute , i aint never been to jailWell except that time.....but it dont count .... Nevermind


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks, I got it now.   Kinda strange that it's GMT -3 when eastern time is actually GMT-5.



Yeah, I don't try and figure out the why's...all I know is it works.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Its to hot to even lay around and complain about how hot it is.


 Now that's hot!  Just wait until August!



Bubbette said:


> Mine isn't qualified for her job. One of her references (who used to be a friend of mine) lied about her experience to help her get the job. Now we're stuck with her (for now at least).
> 
> Awe shucks!


 I hope your used to be friend realizes she mussed up!!
 it'll get better for BOTH of us sooooon!!!



mudracing101 said:


> wait a minute , i aint never been to jailWell except that time.....but it dont count .... Nevermind






boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, I don't try and figure out the why's...all I know is it works.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Its to hot to even lay around and complain about how hot it is.





Hush up all that fussin`! It`s too hot to be fussin` about it!!  


Ain`t never once been in jail in my life. Bein` locked up would drive me crazy.  er...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Its to hot to even lay around and complain about how hot it is.



I'm going to go buy a kiddie pool at Wallyworld and set it up on the little deck underneath the big deck out in the back in the shade.     Pool party!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, Keebs, Nic, Bob, & Bubbette,

Time for my mid-afternoon nap after that t-bone, tater, and mac & cheese. 


Or.... I could head over to the pool party in my speedo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to go buy a kiddie pool at Wallyworld and set it up on the little deck underneath the big deck out in the back in the shade.     Pool party!





Do that down here, and 15 minutes after you fill it up, you`ll be able to scald hogs, boil shrimp, and make coffee with it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Do that down here, and 15 minutes after you fill it up, you`ll be able to scald hogs, boil shrimp, and makle coffee with it.



How do you makle coffee???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How do you makle coffee???





fonix didnt werk fer me spellin eether
.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello, Keebs, Nic, Bob, & Bubbette,
> 
> Time for my mid-afternoon nap after that t-bone, tater, and mac & cheese.
> 
> ...


 how big a boy ARE you??



Nicodemus said:


> Do that down here, and 15 minutes after you fill it up, you`ll be able to scald hogs, boil shrimp, and make coffee with it.


Yeahup!


Les Miles said:


> How do you makle coffee???


VERRRrrrwwwyyy Carefully!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up all that fussin`! It`s too hot to be fussin` about it!!
> 
> 
> Ain`t never once been in jail in my life. Bein` locked up would drive me crazy.  er...







boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to go buy a kiddie pool at Wallyworld and set it up on the little deck underneath the big deck out in the back in the shade.     Pool party!



What Nic said! its to hot to even be in the water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

100 degrees here, right now.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs!!! 

I just saw what you did woman!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!
> 
> I just saw what you did woman!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2011)

Day is almost done


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!
> 
> I just saw what you did woman!





Keebs said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Day is almost done


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Day is almost done



It's getting very close to time for an ice cold beverage or two.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

AJ!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Well dang...

went down to check on the chickens and the "unknown" baby birds all died. Found two of them on the ground infront of the bird house, so i opened it up and there was two dead inside. guess the heat got them too ....


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Or.... I could head over to the pool party in my speedo



PLEEEEEASE!! NO pics!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


> It's getting very close to time for an ice cold beverage or two.


Two coolers full


Les Miles said:


> AJ!


What is up Randy 


Bubbette said:


> PLEEEEEASE!! NO pics!




I am with you on this one.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> PLEEEEEASE!! NO pics!



Don't worry.... I have to get the skid marks out from last weekend first before I can wear my speedo again.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Day is almost done


 2 more LONG hours left for me............



mudracing101 said:


>






Sterlo58 said:


> It's getting very close to time for an ice cold beverage _*or two*_.





slip said:


> Well dang...
> 
> went down to check on the chickens and the "unknown" baby birds all died. Found two of them on the ground infront of the bird house, so i opened it up and there was two dead inside. guess the heat got them too ....


aaawwwww 



Bubbette said:


> PLEEEEEASE!! NO pics!
















Les Miles said:


> Don't worry.... I have to get the skid marks out from last weekend first before I can wear my speedo again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't worry.... I have to get the skid marks out from last weekend first before I can wear my speedo again.





You need to go defend yourself over in the sports forum...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You need to go defend yourself over in the sports forum...



I done did. Just waiting on Glen to respond. He's probably just jealous because I look better in my speedo than he does in his.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I done did. Just waiting on Glen to respond. He's probably just jealous because I look better in my speedo than he does in his.


Glen? as in Buck??  I don't think so, I have proof of that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

There are some real works of art out there, I`ll tell you what.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are some real works of art out there, I`ll tell you what.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

3 lbs of dust, dirt, grass, weed seeds and pollen will do that to ya....well throw in a lil chewin tobacco wiff it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 3 lbs of dust, dirt, grass, weed seeds and pollen will do that to ya....well throw in a lil chewin tobacco wiff it


Fix ya a cold one, you deserve it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Well dang...
> 
> went down to check on the chickens and the "unknown" baby birds all died. Found two of them on the ground infront of the bird house, so i opened it up and there was two dead inside. guess the heat got them too ....



That's a shame.   This heat is not healthy for new borns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fix ya a cold one, you deserve it!



Thank ya Darlin    I had to take a shower outside, so I went ahead and did a rain dance fer ya...dang that water was cold


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Darlin    I had to take a shower outside, so I went ahead and did a rain dance fer ya...dang that water was cold


  It's cloudin up here, one of the swim team Mama's came in & said the news called for 60% here.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's cloudin up here, one of the swim team Mama's came in & said the news called for 60% here.....





We can always hope.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are some real works of art out there, I`ll tell you what.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Its to hot to even lay around and complain about how hot it is.



No it ain't!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, I don't try and figure out the why's...all I know is it works.



 Mine ain't fixed yet, so I'm still a page behind 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Day is almost done




Maybe...I'm still thinkin about gettin on the tractor late this evenin

 Though....



Sterlo58 said:


> It's getting very close to time for an ice cold beverage or two.




WAyyyy Past time!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No it ain't!!!



Is too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I'll slap my boss if you'll slap your coworker. We can be cellmates.




FOLKS, I don't care who you are but the above statement is just plain FUNNY.  Sounds like a couple of people better start looking over both of their shoulders.  Bama if you have a big knot on your head over the weekend, now I know why.   


PS:  I will try my best to help raise bail money for both of you then.  Nothing like having a close friend for a cellmate.   

The official countdown has begun..........T minus 59 minutes and counting.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We can always hope.






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> FOLKS, I don't care who you are but the above statement is just plain FUNNY.  Sounds like a couple of people better start looking over both of their shoulders.  Bama if you have a big knot on your head over the weekend, now I know why.
> 
> 
> PS:  I will try my best to help raise bail money for both of you then.  Nothing like having a close friend for a cellmate.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Is too!










Me likes yo avatar!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> FOLKS, I don't care who you are but the above statement is just plain FUNNY.  Sounds like a couple of people better start looking over both of their shoulders.  Bama if you have a big knot on your head over the weekend, now I know why.
> 
> 
> PS:  I will try my best to help raise bail money for both of you then.  Nothing like having a close friend for a cellmate.
> ...



I hope you aint sayin' that Bama is my boss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I hope you aint sayin' that Bama is my boss!















Sorry, Ms Bubbette couldn't help it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I hope you aint sayin' that Bama is my boss!





Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, Ms Bubbette couldn't help it













mee too Bubbette!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, Ms Bubbette couldn't help it



I'm fixin' to break out the cyber skillets!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I'm fixin' to break out the cyber skillets!


 RUN JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

103.1 degrees here right now. In the shade.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 103.1 degrees here right now. In the shade.



Its a bone chilling 97 here, with a little breeze.

If this is late spring .... im going to hate to see mid summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 103.1 degrees here right now. In the shade.



Hows about a big ol *HOT* cup of coffee??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Its a bone chilling 97 here, with a little breeze.
> 
> If this is late spring .... im going to hate to see mid summer.



Yeah..I thought the lawnmower was gonna freeze up!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

So.... in order to even get close to the correct time, I have to tell the forum that i live in Brazil and don't use daylight savings time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hows about a big ol *HOT* cup of coffee??






How about a big glass of Makers Mark on ice!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So.... in order to even get close to the correct time, I have to tell the forum that i live in Brazil and don't use daylight savings time?


 according to Boneboy, yeaahhup, that's 'bout right!



Nicodemus said:


> How about a big glass of Makers Mark on ice!!!


 That'll work!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> FOLKS, I don't care who you are but the above statement is just plain FUNNY.  Sounds like a couple of people better start looking over both of their shoulders.  Bama if you have a big knot on your head over the weekend, now I know why.
> 
> 
> PS:  I will try my best to help raise bail money for both of you then.  Nothing like having a close friend for a cellmate.
> ...



If ya can't collect it let me know...I owe it to Keebs,have not met Bubbette but if she can sling skillets I am bailing her out so she don't go throwing them at me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> If ya can't collect it let me know...I owe it to Keebs,have not met Bubbette but if she can sling skillets I am bailing her out so she don't go throwing them at me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How about a big glass of Makers Mark on ice!!!



I got a lil sumpin sittin in the freezer now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a lil sumpin sittin in the freezer now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So.... in order to even get close to the correct time, I have to tell the forum that i live in Brazil and don't use daylight savings time?



I know,


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So.... in order to even get close to the correct time, I have to tell the forum that i live in Brazil and don't use daylight savings time?



Don't ask...It's a computer thing


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 103.1 degrees here right now. In the shade.



where do you get the .1 from?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> where do you get the .1 from?





Got one of them fancy satellite weather stations. It`s now 104.0.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So.... in order to even get close to the correct time, I have to tell the forum that i live in Brazil and don't use daylight savings time?



BINGO...   We have a winner...Brazil or Buenos Aires!      Oh and Georgetown!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Got one of them fancy satellite weather stations. It`s now 104.0.



Can ya send me a link to what you have there Nic>?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Can ya send me a link to what you have there Nic>?





It`s not on a computer, Bob. It`s one of those weather station things. Got the clock and all that stuff.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

I got ya...104 is HAWT!   Sounds like an FM radio station!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not on a computer, Bob. It`s one of those weather station things. Got the clock and all that stuff.



me too, Nic. Got mind from Bass Pro. Got a little battery powered weather vane on a post to detect Temp, wind speed, humidity, barometric pressure, and sends all the data to a display sitting on the kitchen counter.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't worry.... I have to get the skid marks out from last weekend first before I can wear my speedo again.



TMI


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not on a computer, Bob. It`s one of those weather station things. Got the clock and all that stuff.





rhbama3 said:


> me too, Nic. Got mind from Bass Pro. Got a little battery powered weather vane on a post to detect Temp, wind speed, humidity, barometric pressure, and sends all the data to a display sitting on the kitchen counter.



I had one of them ... But i had it nailed to the trunk of a tree outside my window, so it was in the shade and got a better temp reading.

And then one morning Flossie brought me her new play toy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not on a computer, Bob. It`s one of those weather station things. Got the clock and all that stuff.



I needs to get one of them!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> me too, Nic. Got mind from Bass Pro. Got a little battery powered weather vane on a post to detect Temp, wind speed, humidity, barometric pressure, and sends all the data to a display sitting on the kitchen counter.



What do you need it for...just sayin 

You already know what it's gonna do:

Goin Fishin- squallin hurricane

Goin turkey huntin- Hot and dry/ Cold and Stormy + windy

Goin pig huntin- Drought


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to get one of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's just plain wrong


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I hope you aint sayin' that Bama is my boss!




as I am slowly trying to back my way out of this corner.........................that knot on bama's head is just for good measure and to let him know to quit bidding on all of those non-working trailcams on ebay.

We all know that Ms Bubbette is the real BOSS of the house and that she just keeps a skillet closeby for taking care of any emergencies that might arise. 

I still think that you two ladies would make two good cellmates.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> that's just plain wrong



Check out the one below...I should be off the hook now

  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> as I am slowly trying to back my way out of this corner.........................that knot on bama's head is just for good measure and to let him know to quit bidding on all of those non-working trailcams on ebay.
> 
> We all know that Ms Bubbette is the real BOSS of the house and that she just keeps a skillet closeby for taking care of any emergencies that might arise.
> 
> I still think that you two ladies would make two good cellmates.



Mike, don't take another step....I think you've been lured into a mine field

Hopefully someone will come to your rescue....any volunteers


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

jeff c. said:


> i needs to get one of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ouch!



That's what happens when you hang out with Miguel...it's all his fault


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> that's just plain funny


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what happens when you hang out with Miguel...it's all his fault



Yeah, MC is a bad influence alright!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to get one of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> as I am slowly trying to back my way out of this corner.........................that knot on bama's head is just for good measure and to let him know to quit bidding on all of those non-working trailcams on ebay.
> 
> We all know that Ms Bubbette is the real BOSS of the house and that she just keeps a skillet closeby for taking care of any emergencies that might arise.
> 
> I still think that you two ladies would make two good cellmates.


 <<< i really am eating popcorn this time. 
Your safe for now, EE. She's gone to some movie with her church group. 


Jeff C. said:


> That's what happens when you hang out with Miguel...it's all his fault


We tend to eat out a lot when Miguel is in town.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm hearing thunder but don't see or smell any rain yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I'll go check out the PF or SF...bama don't come round there


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I'll go check out the PF or SF...bama don't come round there



yeah..... you better run!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hearing thunder but don't see or smell any rain yet.



Lemme see if I can get Jared to do a rain dance fer ya...we need it bad too.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Bama, would you come fishing around the locust grove area some time soon? we could really use a mild hurricane


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Bama, would you come fishing around the locust grove area some time soon? we could really use a mild hurricane



I'm in drought mode at the moment. Sorry. 
I done told Bubbette that i'm gonna find a voodoo woman in New Orleans and get her to remove the bad ju ju that some witch  flung on me .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm in drought mode at the moment. Sorry.
> I done told Bubbette that i'm gonna find a voodoo woman in New Orleans and get her to remove the bad ju ju that some witch  flung on me .



Need me to hook you up???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a 1/2 hour to go and then I'm off for the weekend.   I hope to be comfortably numb in about an hour!     


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/invo5D6SuBQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/invo5D6SuBQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm in drought mode at the moment. Sorry.
> I done told Bubbette that i'm gonna find a voodoo woman in New Orleans and get her to remove the bad ju ju that some witch  flung on me .





Jeff C. said:


> Need me to hook you up???





boneboy96 said:


> Just a 1/2 hour to go and then I'm off for the weekend.   I hope to be comfortably numb in about an hour!
> 
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/invo5D6SuBQ?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/invo5D6SuBQ?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>






Here ya go Bubba!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh....... How yall is this wonderful evening???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well.....got a belly full of Kung Pao Chicken and am nursing a tall cool beverage,


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well.....got a belly full of Kung Pao Chicken and am nursing a tall cool beverage,



Hey there Neil, kneel, Neal...happy belated B'Day brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ahhhhhhhh....... How yall is this wonderful evening???





Sterlo58 said:


> Well.....got a belly full of Kung Pao Chicken and am nursing a tall cool beverage,



Simmerin'....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ahhhhhhhh....... How yall is this wonderful evening???



   Yo Matty!      heading home folks...later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

It is a proven fact, that if you fry up a a bait of bacon, set it aside, cut up a big onion, a couple of jalapeno peppers,  several yellow crookneck squash, crumble the bacon back it the mix, and slow fry till done, I will try to eat the whole fryin` pan full...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear neighbors, your grass is lovely and that new pop-up sprinkler system sure is snazzy.

HOWEVER, your need to have green lawns is making for really sad water pressure and showering has become tiresome as the little trickle of water that I can manage will barely rinse the shampoo out of my hair.

Please tell me at what point do stinky bodies trump lush lawns?

Sincerely yours,
Sweaty Feet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It is a proven fact, that if you fry up a a bait of bacon, set it aside, cut up a big onion, a couple of jalapeno peppers,  several yellow crookneck squash, crumble the bacon back it the mix, and slow fry till done, I will try to eat the whole fryin` pan full...



Dang it Nic.....I've guess I'll have to settle for that roast beef po-boy. My squash ain't ready yet...few more days



turtlebug said:


> Dear neighbors, your grass is lovely and that new pop-up sprinkler system sure is snazzy.
> 
> HOWEVER, your need to have green lawns is making for really sad water pressure and showering has become tiresome as the little trickle of water that I can manage will barely rinse the shampoo out of my hair.
> 
> ...



Alright, I'll go turn it off...stinkfoot!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Need me to hook you up???



Naw, i'm pretty sure i got it. The last time we were there there was a guy with dreadlocks sitting on a 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus down from the hotel. I figure he's a good place to start.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i'm pretty sure i got it. The last time we were there there was a guy with dreadlocks sitting on a 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus down from the hotel. I figure he's a good place to start.



Don't let him give you no bad gris gris...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't let him give you no bad gris gris...



A small ray of sunshine.....
Just found my last two packages of seafood chowder i the freezer! Mini-me and I are wearing it out for supper! 
Does your buddy have fish as well? I need a big redfish or better yet a King mackeral for my chowder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Thunder and lightnin` here, and a cool 90 degrees...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A small ray of sunshine.....
> Just found my last two packages of seafood chowder i the freezer! Mini-me and I are wearing it out for supper!
> Does your buddy have fish as well? I need a big redfish or better yet a King mackeral for my chowder.




Will Gar fish work  I garontee he can stick an arra in few of those real quick like fer ya. He can probably get what you need 



Nicodemus said:


> Thunder and lightnin` here, and a cool 90 degrees...




Don't get too chilly Nic!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thunder and lightnin` here, and a cool 90 degrees...


Yeah, i see it. Too far off for me to get any rain, but hope you do.


Jeff C. said:


> Will Gar fish work  I garontee he can stick an arra in few of those real quick like fer ya. He can probably get what you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the gar. 
I guess i better wait and see what the total cost is first before i add any fish to it. Got a feeling this is gonna hurt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Will Gar fish work  I garontee he can stick an arra in few of those real quick like fer ya. He can probably get what you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t look like I`m gonna get no rain. I think what I`m seein` is down around ChuckB,  in Mitchell County. Good light show, and they need rain bad as we do. maybe they`ll get some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i see it. Too far off for me to get any rain, but hope you do.
> 
> I'll pass on the gar.
> I guess i better wait and see what the total cost is first before i add any fish to it. Got a feeling this is gonna hurt.




Crabs and crawfish may be bringin a purty good price, but the shrimp should be plentiful and very reasonable. All in all, not too bad.

Talked to one of my other buddies today, and he was tellin me they were bringin in some beautiful 16-20 ct. brown shrimp lately. I prefer the 21-25 and 26-30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t look like I`m gonna get no rain. I think what I`m seein` is down around ChuckB,  in Mitchell County. Good light show, and they need rain bad as we do. maybe they`ll get some.



It's kind of unusual it seems, to be talkin about how bad we need rain this early in June.

I got one of them light shows last night, but that was all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's kind of unusual it seems, to be talkin about how bad we need rain this early in June.
> 
> I got one of them light shows last night, but that was all.



I`m about ready to send Robert, turkey huntin`, or fishin`, real close by!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m about ready to send Robert, turkey huntin`, or fishin`, real close by!!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's kind of unusual it seems, to be talkin about how bad we need rain this early in June.



Yeah, they are already starting in with the watering bans i just heard .... not looking good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, they are already starting in with the watering bans i just heard .... not looking good.





Cody, you will still be able to water your garden, won`t you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

ice cream and hot apple pie makes everything better....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ice cream and hot apple pie makes everything better....



Yes .... yes it DOES!  But since I don't have apple pie I'll have to settle for just ice cream!  ehhh ... I'll still be mostly better.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, you will still be able to water your garden, won`t you?



I think so, for a while anyway....if it keeps up they'll pull a full out ban though.


just spent the last few mins searching Locust grove and Henry county websites and cant find anything about it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ice cream and hot apple pie makes everything better....





Tag-a-long said:


> Yes .... yes it DOES!  But since I don't have apple pie I'll have to settle for just ice cream!  ehhh ... I'll still be mostly better.



I'm gonna have to go with the mostly better also, but it's chocolate chip cookies... Howdy do Ms Tag!!



slip said:


> I think so, for a while anyway....if it keeps up they'll pull a full out ban though.
> 
> 
> just spent the last few mins searching Locust grove and Henry county websites and cant find anything about it though.



If they do that, we are in trouble anyway


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yes .... yes it DOES!  But since I don't have apple pie I'll have to settle for just ice cream!  ehhh ... I'll still be mostly better.


 I ain't stocked up on ice cream yet!!
Lightening show, no moisture!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't stocked up on ice cream yet!!
> Lightening show, no moisture!





Same here, hence, the irrigation system.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally home, 48 hours to get oil changed, tires rotated, new brake pads, mow the lawn, go visit with mom and dad and then head back to the Georgia Mojave desert to do it for another week..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here, hence, the irrigation system.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally home, 48 hours to get oil changed, tires rotated, new brake pads, mow the lawn, go visit with mom and dad and then head back to the Georgia Mojave desert to do it for another week..


 You sound like ME when I used to work GS camp every summer...........


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I think so, for a while anyway....if it keeps up they'll pull a full out ban though.
> 
> 
> just spent the last few mins searching Locust grove and Henry county websites and cant find anything about it though.



Even when the drought was really bad a few years back most places could still water on certain designated days.  Soak 'em down when you can!  



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna have to go with the mostly better also, but it's chocolate chip cookies... Howdy do Ms Tag!!



Hey Jeff!  



Keebs said:


> I ain't stocked up on ice cream yet!!
> Lightening show, no moisture!



Recall my Facebook rant last sunday?  We got every kinda ice cream!   Drove all the way to town last Sunday (take Quack's trip to the beer sto and add a couple miles  )to get ice cream at Sonic only to be told they 'OUT' of ice cream.  How in the heck can SONIC be out of ice cream???     Went to Walmart but they don't carry Moosetracks (RB's fav flavor) so we got Bunnytracks instead.  And since Tucker can't have chocolate, he got his own box of vanilla and just for good measure RB picked up a box of nutty bars.   The bunny tracks was a big disappointment so the next day RB got a box of Moosetracks too.  We got no shortage of ice cream!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Even when the drought was really bad a few years back most places could still water on certain designated days.  Soak 'em down when you can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Moosetracks!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Recall my Facebook rant last sunday?  We got every kinda ice cream!   Drove all the way to town last Sunday (take Quack's trip to the beer sto and add a couple miles  )to get ice cream at Sonic only to be told they 'OUT' of ice cream.  How in the heck can SONIC be out of ice cream???     Went to Walmart but they don't carry Moosetracks (RB's fav flavor) so we got Bunnytracks instead.  And since Tucker can't have chocolate, he got his own box of vanilla and just for good measure RB picked up a box of nutty bars.   The bunny tracks was a big disappointment so the next day RB got a box of Moosetracks too.  We got no shortage of ice cream!





Keebs said:


> I LOVE Moosetracks!!!


That reminds me!!........BRB!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That reminds me!!........BRB!!


 I gotta go find some supper!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Even when the drought was really bad a few years back most places could still water on certain designated days.  Soak 'em down when you can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

RUTT bought *BUNNY TRACKS* ice cream???





Why just last week he was full of tesdadrone...what happened??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> RUTT bought *BUNNY TRACKS* ice cream???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It ain't his fault ... he was in Walmart with a woman who'd just drove 15 miles after a 100 degree day only to be denied ice cream.  I think he'd have bought strawberry sherbet if he thought that'd pacify me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> RUTT bought *BUNNY TRACKS* ice cream???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was needin a Moose Tracks fix, and that was the closest imitation available!!...........It was Blue Bunny brand, and I thought ..............Nevermind!!........There is no good way to explain this one away!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> It ain't his fault ... he was in Walmart with a woman who'd just drove 15 miles after a 100 degree day only to be denied ice cream.  I think he'd have bought strawberry sherbet if he thought that'd pacify me!



That must've been the same night!!! 

I remember him sayin' sumpin like "Im tired of all these wimmen folks tryin to run rough shod over us men".


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That must've been the same night!!!
> 
> I remember him sayin' sumpin like "Im tired of all these wimmen folks tryin to run rough shod over us men".


Dooooode.......That was water under the bridge!!.........Thanks a lot Bro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was needin a Moose Tracks fix, and that was the closest imitation available!!...........It was Blue Bunny brand, and I thought ..............Nevermind!!........There is no good way to explain this one away!!





Next thing ya know they'll have a 'Pink Piggy Nose Tracks' flavor.

TBUG'll be all over that (probably Wobbert woo too)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dooooode.......That was water under the bridge!!.........Thanks a lot Bro!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That must've been the same night!!!
> 
> I remember him sayin' sumpin like "Im tired of all these wimmen folks tryin to run rough shod over us men".



 Uh-huh....   You ever been faced with a woman who had her taste buds all set up for a Caramel Mocha Java Chiller only to be told 'We're OUT of ice cream'.   You'd a been steppin' and fetchin' just the same as he was.  Either way I got a freezer full of ice cream!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Uh-huh....   You ever been faced with a woman who had her taste buds all set up for a Caramel Mocha Java Chiller only to be told 'We're OUT of ice cream'.   You'd a been steppin' and fetchin' just the same as he was.  Either way I got a freezer full of ice cream!




I'da done the same thing...I actually went inside of a McDonalds one time and confronted the manager when the person at the drive up window told me their Chocolate shake machine was outta order for like the 3rd or 4th time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2011)

Good night Folks...5:30 gonna come quick!! Goin fishin fer a little while in the mornin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night Folks...5:30 gonna come quick!! Goin fishin fer a little while in the mornin


Good night, and good luck in the morning!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night Folks...5:30 gonna come quick!! Goin fishin fer a little while in the mornin





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night, and good luck in the morning!!



X2


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

Good night Dribblers!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Saturday Morning to all of you drivelers out there.  Time to get your butts out of your bed and do something productive today.

Whatever you do, just try your best to stay COOL and stay out of trouble.   

This news just in...........There will be a GON rain dance beginning momentarily and lasting as long as necessary.  Please do your part in assisting in this matter.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2011)

Time to go back to bed. Have a good day drivelers


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time to go back to bed. Have a good day drivelers



What the..........   get back here!      Morning all...may be adding another dog to the family this weekend.   Decisions decisions.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What the..........   get back here!      Morning all...may be adding another dog to the family this weekend.   Decisions decisions.



What does your red booty tarantula think about the dog? 

Oh, and morning everybody! Coffee is brewing....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2011)

Mornin Yall!!!!!




boneboy96 said:


> What the..........   get back here!      Morning all...may be adding another dog to the family this weekend.   Decisions decisions.


If ya wanna wait a lil while... Splats gonna have puppies soon   and Butch (Ians dog) is Butchette and had 3 cute lil pups earlier this week


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2011)

Well so much for a happy 13th anniversary day for Fishbait and myself.

We WERE planning on dinner and a movie tonight but ERD got up and was complaining of a stomach ache. He went to the bathroom and BOOM, all 6'4" of him fainted right into the bathtub.  

Nice small gash in his forehead and his elbow is bruised and swollen. He's pale as a ghost and it took about 20 minutes for his lips to turn pink again. He's eating something right now. Wouldn't go anywhere until he had something to eat. Not sure what to make of this but we'll be headed to the hospital in a few after he feels he can walk.

Boy howdy. Morning folks.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 4, 2011)

Mornin' folks... Gotta get the smoker ready. Bone in chikun breast going on for lunch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well so much for a happy 13th anniversary day for Fishbait and myself.
> 
> We WERE planning on dinner and a movie tonight but ERD got up and was complaining of a stomach ache. He went to the bathroom and BOOM, all 6'4" of him fainted right into the bathtub.
> 
> ...



OH NO!!! 
 Hope its nothing too serious!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well so much for a happy 13th anniversary day for Fishbait and myself.
> 
> We WERE planning on dinner and a movie tonight but ERD got up and was complaining of a stomach ache. He went to the bathroom and BOOM, all 6'4" of him fainted right into the bathtub.
> 
> ...



Poor ERD. Hope its nothin serious and he gets to feelin better ASAP!!!! 

and Happy Anniversary to you and Fishbait


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What does your red booty tarantula think about the dog?
> 
> Oh, and morning everybody! Coffee is brewing....


Miguel doesn't have much on his mind except crickets!   


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If ya wanna wait a lil while... Splats gonna have puppies soon   and Butch (Ians dog) is Butchette and had 3 cute lil pups earlier this week


Wasn't really looking for another one right now but this one came along and well...we're still undecided.


turtlebug said:


> Well so much for a happy 13th anniversary day for Fishbait and myself.
> 
> We WERE planning on dinner and a movie tonight but ERD got up and was complaining of a stomach ache. He went to the bathroom and BOOM, all 6'4" of him fainted right into the bathtub.
> 
> ...


Wow, I hope ERD is ok.  And happy anniversary to you and fishbait.  


Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks... Gotta get the smoker ready. Bone in chikun breast going on for lunch!


Sounds tasty there JR


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 4, 2011)

Morning all.  Had a second so thought I would drop in on my second family and say my howdys all around.....

HOWDY YALL


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay, heart is fine, waiting on x-rays and labs. Doc thinks we've got some hypoglycemia going on. ERD has lost 17 pounds in the last two months so I'd say the Doctor and Wobbert-Woo!  are headed in the right direction. 

Other than a sore elbow, a tender forehead and being mad as a guinea in the care of Nicodemus, he's okay. 

They're wanting us to see a neurologist next week pending lab results. 

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, heart is fine, waiting on x-rays and labs. Doc thinks we've got some hypoglycemia going on. ERD has lost 17 pounds in the last two months so I'd say the Doctor and Wobbert-Woo!  are headed in the right direction.
> 
> Other than a sore elbow, a tender forehead and being mad as a guinea in the care of Nicodemus, he's okay.
> 
> ...








Best of luck to ya'll, we'll keep ya in our prayers!!




Afternoon all !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, heart is fine, waiting on x-rays and labs. Doc thinks we've got some hypoglycemia going on. ERD has lost 17 pounds in the last two months so I'd say the Doctor and Wobbert-Woo!  are headed in the right direction.
> 
> Other than a sore elbow, a tender forehead and being mad as a guinea in the care of Nicodemus, he's okay.
> 
> ...


Glad you at least got some answers. Get that boy well soon, we got some pigs needin' attention next week!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

I decided i needed to eat a healthy lunch, so i ate a sliced tomato with my bacon, fried eggs, and spiced pears.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, heart is fine, waiting on x-rays and labs. Doc thinks we've got some hypoglycemia going on. ERD has lost 17 pounds in the last two months so I'd say the Doctor and Wobbert-Woo!  are headed in the right direction.
> 
> Other than a sore elbow, a tender forehead and being mad as a guinea in the care of Nicodemus, he's okay.
> 
> ...



Hope ERD gets squared away and feelin better soon. 

He has some serious hog killin to attend to. 

Hope he is 100% real soon. It is scary when your youngins get ill.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

Never thought 88 would feel like a cool front this time of year.





Hope ERD gets better soon.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks y'all. We're home now. His blood sugar was only 128 after eating four chocolate chip muffins and drinking two cokes. Doc thinks it should've been higher. Told the doc I was pushing the coke to get his blood pressure up, the muffins were ERD's idea. 

Gotta schedule an EEG and see a neurologist soon plus a 3 Hour Glucose Tolerance Test. He also had high calcium levels in his urine so throw a visit with a urologist in there too somewhere. 

Nothing like that to take the wind outta your sails for the day. 

Thanks for all the calls, texts and prayers. He's just glad to be home and tired of hearing me preach about teenage eating habits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks y'all. We're home now. His blood sugar was only 128 after eating four chocolate chip muffins and drinking two cokes. Doc thinks it should've been higher. Told the doc I was pushing the coke to get his blood pressure up, the muffins were ERD's idea.
> 
> Gotta schedule an EEG and see a neurologist soon plus a 3 Hour Glucose Tolerance Test. He also had high calcium levels in his urine so throw a visit with a urologist in there too somewhere.
> 
> ...






Glad to know you'll be getting some answers soon!!








Maaaaaaan, I'm bored, somebody come play wit me !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to know you'll be getting some answers soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come pick up Bubbette!!! I just won an auction on ebay and she ain't real happy right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Come pick up Bubbette!!! I just won an auction on ebay and she ain't real happy right now.






I started to stawk her on FB!!!  What'd you buy??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I started to stawk her on FB!!!  What'd you buy??



a new trail cam. It's refurbished but its got a good track record. Got another one i'm keeping an eye on too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a new trail cam. It's refurbished but its got a good track record. Got another one i'm keeping an eye on too.





Cool, more piggie porn!!!  Does Bubbette know about this purchase??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Come pick up Bubbette!!! I just won an auction on ebay and she ain't real happy right now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool, more piggie porn!!!  Does Bubbette know about this purchase??



Which part of the previous post did you not understand? No, you can't tattle on me this time....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a new trail cam. It's refurbished but its got a good track record. Got another one i'm keeping an eye on too.



Tell me you didn't get it from my guy so BUBBETTE can't blame me.  :banginhe


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Tell me you didn't get it from my guy so BUBBETTE can't blame me.  :banginhe



ummm.....er.........hmm........ yes, i did


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm.....er.........hmm........ yes, i did


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Tell me you didn't get it from my guy so BUBBETTE can't blame me.  :banginhe



Don't be givin' no more ideas!  I just found out that my job claims they overpaid me 3 times last year (the net pay on the checks was all the same) and they want their money back in 14 days.  They will let me put it on my credit card - how generous of them.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Don't be givin' no more ideas!  I just found out that my job claims they overpaid me 3 times last year (the net pay on the checks was all the same) and they want their money back in 14 days.  They will let me put it on my credit card - how generous of them.



I'd be hollerin "PROVE IT"  

That's bullpoopy.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'd be hollerin "PROVE IT"
> 
> That's bullpoopy.



Yea, I got a few calls to make Monday. I may end up calling Wage and Earning before it's over. I hate government entities until they can do something to help me.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well so much for a happy 13th anniversary day for Fishbait and myself.
> 
> We WERE planning on dinner and a movie tonight but ERD got up and was complaining of a stomach ache. He went to the bathroom and BOOM, all 6'4" of him fainted right into the bathtub.
> 
> ...



Dang Tbug...Hope her is alright....Oh and Happy anniversary to you and fishbait....Mine was yesterday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks y'all. We're home now. His blood sugar was only 128 after eating four chocolate chip muffins and drinking two cokes. Doc thinks it should've been higher. Told the doc I was pushing the coke to get his blood pressure up, the muffins were ERD's idea.
> 
> Gotta schedule an EEG and see a neurologist soon plus a 3 Hour Glucose Tolerance Test. He also had high calcium levels in his urine so throw a visit with a urologist in there too somewhere.
> 
> ...



Keep us updated TBug. We'll be thinkin of ya'll..


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

What we got sitting around right now.

there is only a little bit of squash, zuc, beans and taters because thats what is for dinner today ... but the cucumber is mostly going to be given away.


----------



## david w. (Jun 4, 2011)

slip said:


> What we got sitting around right now.
> 
> there is only a little bit of squash, zuc, beans and taters because thats what is for dinner today ... but the cucumber is mostly going to be given away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2011)

Good looking harvest you have there Slip..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Which part of the previous post did you not understand? No, you can't tattle on me this time....





Too late, I squealedddddddddddddd!!!





Bubbette said:


> Don't be givin' no more ideas!  I just found out that my job claims they overpaid me 3 times last year (the net pay on the checks was all the same) and they want their money back in 14 days.  They will let me put it on my credit card - how generous of them.






I'll be glad to take care of that for ya, if ya wanna swap it out . . .


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too late, I squealedddddddddddddd!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll promise a lot of things if you'll pay the bill. 

















But I'm not well-known for keeping promises.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, I got a few calls to make Monday. I may end up calling Wage and Earning before it's over. I hate government entities until they can do something to help me.



Jacklegs. Tell em' after an independent audit proves there was an error on their part you'll be glad to reimburse them the after tax amount minus the percentage interest rate your card charges.  Count the number of Uhhh's the W&E dept gives you when you hit them with that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/armed-gang-rushes-atlanta-967081.html

I'd like to think 2-3 would have met their maker before I had to reload the ole mossberg...  Especially if I had seen them coming prior to coming in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I'll promise a lot of things if you'll pay the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Grrrrrrrrrrrr... Just like a woman!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr... Just like a woman!!



When y'all headed south?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr... Just like a woman!!



Yep, she's got snakes in the head too. 
She let me know what she thought about me buying another trail-cam and then went to take a nap.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr... Just like a woman!!



Did she sound like a dolphin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yesterday, the small t'storm cells blew up east and west of us. Today the thunder popped up just south of us. It's like we are in a bubble!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

well, we just got 15 seconds of drizzle. didn't even wet the dirt.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2011)

OK FOLKS, Think "COLD".  Just keeping thinking that thought now.

Shazzaam !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Never mind. It's pouring right now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When y'all headed south?




Think it's the 24th???



rhbama3 said:


> Yep, she's got snakes in the head too.
> She let me know what she thought about me buying another trail-cam and then went to take a nap.



Bubbette is a sweety!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did she sound like a dolphin?





Hee hee!!




rhbama3 said:


> Never mind. It's pouring right now!






Just got off the phone with Nic and he said it was POURING rain!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

Quack broke the drought!!!!!   
I was talkin` with him on the phone, and it commenced to rainin` like nobody`s business!!! First rain I`ve had here in months!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did she sound like a dolphin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think it's the 24th???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, whatever. 
Hey, if ya'll are coming thru the 24th, we are in town! 
Its the 14th thru the 18th that we be in looserana.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack broke the drought!!!!!
> I was talkin` with him on the phone, and it commenced to rainin` like nobody`s business!!! First rain I`ve had here in months!!



If that is the ticket to rain . . . call me next Quack.   

Hope all you waders are doing fine and did not get into too much trouble while I was up in SC at Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack broke the drought!!!!!
> I was talkin` with him on the phone, and it commenced to rainin` like nobody`s business!!! First rain I`ve had here in months!!



Yall send some up my way. My garden is screamin' for mercy.


----------



## david w. (Jun 4, 2011)

We got a good down pour for about 10 minutes last night.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, she's got snakes in the head too.
> She let me know what she thought about me buying another trail-cam and then went to take a nap.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did she sound like a dolphin?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bubbette is a sweety!!



Just for that I'll let you stawk me on FB some more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack broke the drought!!!!!
> I was talkin` with him on the phone, and it commenced to rainin` like nobody`s business!!! First rain I`ve had here in months!!





Nicodemus said:


>







Been tryin to tell ya'll I was special . . .









gobbleinwoods said:


> If that is the ticket to rain . . . call me next Quack.
> 
> Hope all you waders are doing fine and did not get into too much trouble while I was up in SC at Myrtle Beach.





Sho me da $$$$!!!





Bubbette said:


> Just for that I'll let you stawk me on FB some more.







Mmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmm, luv me sum Bubbette!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2011)

slip said:


> What we got sitting around right now.
> 
> there is only a little bit of squash, zuc, beans and taters because thats what is for dinner today ... but the cucumber is mostly going to be given away.



Nice harvest Slip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been tryin to tell ya'll I was special . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If all I have to do is sho it to ya then here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2011)

i gotta go . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> i gotta go . . .



See ya, Bro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2011)

First yellow squash, bell pepper and a videlia onion sauteed with a little grated cheese on top for supper.  delicious.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First yellow squash, bell pepper and a videlia onion sauteed with a little grated cheese on top for supper.  delicious.



We settled for messican take-out tonight. Man, there is just nothing on tv, and Bubbette has put me in timeout as far as ebay goes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

I just ate most of a box of Chips Ahoy Chewy Gooey Megafudge cookies. Them thangs ain`t much good...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just ate most of a box of Chips Ahoy Chewy Gooey Megafudge cookies. Them thangs ain`t much good...



Then why'd you eat so many?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just ate most of a box of Chips Ahoy Chewy Gooey Megafudge cookies. Them thangs ain`t much good...



I guess you oughta go ahead and finish them off so the Redhead and Klem don't have to find out how bad they taste.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Then why'd you eat so many?




The very devil hisself made me do it.  




rhbama3 said:


> I guess you oughta go ahead and finish them off so the Redhead and Klem don't have to find out how bad they taste.



This species of cookie is now officially extinct...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Greeting from Miguel and Kermy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

Where`d you get the toady frog?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

He showed up one day about 6 months ago...been living the high life ever since.  Bunks with Miguel and I get them 30 large crickets every week to 10 days.  Toad eats 29, Miguel gets 1!   Miguel may have grabbed 2 today...he jumped all over the 1st one real quick like.    Musta been hungry.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Greeting from Miguel and Kermy!



Looks almost like Kermy ate Miguel!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Looks almost like Kermy ate Miguel!


Nah...Miguel walks all over Kermy and Kermy just stays still!   


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Hey there Mitch!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> i gotta go . . .



2nd door on your left!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2011)

....... mmm fish


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

nice shot!~


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 604492 ....... mmm fish





And eggs!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And eggs!!



I'm sorry Nic but it doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 604492 ....... mmm fish





Nicodemus said:


> And eggs!!



Don't forget the chips!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'm sorry Nic but it doesn't sound good to me.





Old South Georgia tradition, fried fish and eggs for breakfast. It`s great!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 604492 ....... mmm fish



Have you even seen a osprey fly with a fish in his feet? Pretty cool sight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Saw a Condor once!   Very large wingspan.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there Mitch!


Whasup Bob!!.........you been stayin away from them two wheeled death machines



slip said:


> Have you even seen a osprey fly with a fish in his feet? Pretty cool sight.


I saw a Bald Eagle fly off with catfish that appeared to be about three pounds once.........I was amazed he was able to get off the ground with that much!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I'm beat.  Headed to bed.  Niters all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Saw a Condor once!   Very large wingspan.





I`d love to see that.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2011)

My father named his male German Shepherd Condor.  That was a very big dog...larger than most GShep's.   Had a female German Shepherd named Contessa, Tessa for short.   All white but not albino.   Sweet dog as well.   They were very attached to each other, like best friends for life.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm beat.  Headed to bed.  Niters all.


Good Night!!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Saw a Condor once!   Very large wingspan.


Very cool.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Bob!!.........you been stayin away from them two wheeled death machines
> 
> I saw a Bald Eagle fly off with catfish that appeared to be about three pounds once.........I was amazed he was able to get off the ground with that much!!



Dang!

I was fishing on a large lake one time, lots of osprey there ... on the way back to the car after not catching anything i noticed a "good sized" bass head on my path....just the head, figure it was osprey food.


Always wonderd what it was be like to be a fish in the feet of a osprey, i mean ... one minute your swimming along, then bam your snatched up out of the water, now your 50 feet in the air getting to watch the whole thing before he eats you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw a Bald Eagle fly off with catfish that appeared to be about three pounds once.........I was amazed he was able to get off the ground with that much!!





slip said:


> Very cool.
> 
> 
> Dang!
> ...


This was in Louisville Ga..........Catfish farm........We were riding by, and saw the eagle on the (earthen embankment that held the water back) of the pond eating something.......That bird was huge!!........He didn't care much for us watching him, so he flew off with his prize!!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



That stuff is bad for ya, yaknow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2011)

slip said:


> That stuff is bad for ya, yaknow.


yeah, but "Ohwell"....... nice harvest ya got going............ I've gotta look into cucumber relish, and other recipes, I'm gonna have a "bumper crop" too!


RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 where's Tag?? tell her to check her text messages!
How YOU doin??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but "Ohwell"....... nice harvest ya got going............ I've gotta look into cucumber relish, and other recipes, I'm gonna have a "bumper crop" too!
> 
> where's Tag?? tell her to check her text messages!
> How YOU doin??


Message delivered!!

Doing good!!........Spent the afternoon with Miss Adelyn!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Message delivered!!
> 
> Doing good!!........Spent the afternoon with Miss Adelyn!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, I have an announcement................... 























I am no longer a smoker......................... I am a "Vapor" person...........trying to quit for various reasons, and trying this avenue, never could "cold turkey" it but I really think this may work, ya'll pray/think positive for me!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Incoming text pic!!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but "Ohwell"....... nice harvest ya got going............ I've gotta look into cucumber relish, and other recipes, I'm gonna have a "bumper crop" too!
> 
> where's Tag?? tell her to check her text messages!
> How YOU doin??





Keebs said:


> Ok, I have an announcement...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never knew you smoked, but glad to see your going to quit. Mom is quitting too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Incoming text pic!!


 PRECIOUS!!!!


slip said:


> I never knew you smoked, but glad to see your going to quit. Mom is quitting too


Thanks!
 Not something I've been "proud" of......... but proud to try & quit, tell your Mom, "Good Luck" for me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PRECIOUS!!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> Not something I've been "proud" of......... but proud to try & quit, tell your Mom, "Good Luck" for me!


She has my heart!!

Congrats to you!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I have an announcement...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




KEEBS, I am very proud of you.  I hope that you can ultimately quit completely.  I will say a Prayer for you in hopes of you meeting your goal too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2011)

Keebs,
I found a way for you and I both to stay cool tomorrow.  First, we just have to swim across this lake and then climb upon the Mendenhall Glacier on the other side.  Then we can pop the top on a cold drink of your favorite beverage.  Don't forget, think COLD, COLD, COLD !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2011)

oh yes


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning folks...

Now, can someone remind me again just why I am up and at work so early ???????
I think I dun fell and bumped my head again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> Now, can someone remind me again just why I am up and at work so early ???????
> I think I dun fell and bumped my head again...



Mornin Kim. As to your question, I got no earthly idea..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Quiet mornin`. Nice...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2011)

Howdy Folks!!!! Quick driveby...gonna be AWOL for a few days. Stay cool and thirsty, my friends.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Kim. As to your question, I got no earthly idea..



I was just reminded,  it has to be for the money cause there is no way it is for the fun of it.....I


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

well, the deep freezer is alarming again. Not good....


----------



## david w. (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the deep freezer is alarming again. Not good....



You musta done something bad to have all of this bad luck you been having?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning drivelers.... 



rhbama3 said:


> well, the deep freezer is alarming again. Not good....



Bammer, I sure hope you don't lose your freezer anytime soon. 



david w. said:


> You musta done something bad to have all of this bad luck you been having?



He was hating on the corn dogs and we had a voodoo curse put on him.


----------



## david w. (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mernin les.Them dang corndogs..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that explains it. I been hating the corn dogs for a LOOOONGG time!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey hey...hope everyone's enjoying their Sunday!   I'm headed out to the workshop to futz around.      Later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2011)

Daaaang, stepped outside to do sumpin and started sweating within a minute!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2011)

Did I mention it's HOT outside ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrr, gotta another critter in the chimbley!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I mention it's HOT outside ???



Dats why i'm staying inside. Got a lot of stuff to do around the house today and then try to get pig cams and feeders ready to go tomorrow afternoon.
18 more hours of call. Go clock go!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I mention it's HOT outside ???





Come on Quack, make it rain!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 5, 2011)

Get out there in your CHEEKIN mask!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS, I am very proud of you.  I hope that you can ultimately quit completely.  I will say a Prayer for you in hopes of you meeting your goal too.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> I found a way for you and I both to stay cool tomorrow.  First, we just have to swim across this lake and then climb upon the Mendenhall Glacier on the other side.  Then we can pop the top on a cold drink of your favorite beverage.  Don't forget, think COLD, COLD, COLD !!!!


 Thanks, and ya know, I think we could swim that!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, gotta another critter in the chimbley!!


got the camcorder ready this time?!?!?!


Nicodemus said:


> Come on Quack, make it rain!!!


I'm going to wash my truck, get ready for a monsoon!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs, you quittin` smokin`?



Quack, make it rain!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you quittin` smokin`?
> 
> 
> 
> Quack, make it rain!!!!!


 Yes Sir, I am! no ashtrays are in the house - - they got run through the dishwasher last night........... step one............ 
Go git your rain coat out, I tell ya, we'll have a monsoon after I wash my truck, it ain't been washed in........ oooohhh, hhhmmm, dang, I don't know how long!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yes Sir, I am! no ashtrays are in the house - - they got run through the dishwasher last night........... step one............
> Go git your rain coat out, I tell ya, we'll have a monsoon after I wash my truck, it ain't been washed in........ oooohhh, hhhmmm, dang, I don't know how long!





Been 3 years and 4 months since my last cigarette. if I can, you can. Proud of you!!! 

Neither of my 2 trucks have been washed in probably 5 years. Maybe I should rinch em off?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been 3 years and 4 months since my last cigarette. if I can, you can. Proud of you!!!
> 
> Neither of my 2 trucks have been washed in probably 5 years. Maybe I should rinch em off?



you might better. There ain't any green on the messican radar on the whole southeast!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been 3 years and 4 months since my last cigarette. if I can, you can. Proud of you!!!
> 
> Neither of my 2 trucks have been washed in probably 5 years. Maybe I should rinch em off?


Thanks!
OH & leave the winders down after you rinch it off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yes Sir, I am! no ashtrays are in the house - - they got run through the dishwasher last night........... step one............
> Go git your rain coat out, I tell ya, we'll have a monsoon after I wash my truck, it ain't been washed in........ oooohhh, hhhmmm, dang, I don't know how long!



Good for you Keebo.  You will thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you might better. There ain't any green on the messican radar on the whole southeast!



Correction sir. They are firing up in N. Bama.

Dang it's so hot out there that even goin chunky dunkin won't help I don't think.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Correction sir. They are firing up in N. Bama.
> 
> Dang it's so hot out there that even goin chunky dunkin won't help I don't think.





If you forget to bring your jacket, on the way back down here, don`t worry too much. If, big if, it does turn off cool, I`ll loan you one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If you forget to bring your jacket, on the way back down here, don`t worry too much. If, big if, it does turn off cool, I`ll loan you one.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 5, 2011)

Got some wild turkey breasts on the smoker. I work up a sweat just walking out the back door to check on em'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got some wild turkey breasts on the smoker. I work up a sweat just walking out the back door to check on em'



You're not wearing your double beer can hat with the straws coming down from it?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there a special room reserved in hades for psychopaths?


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Is there a special room reserved in hades for psychopaths?



Dunno? havent taken my tour of the place yet.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Is there a special room reserved in hades for psychopaths?



Neighbor watering his yard again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Is there a special room reserved in hades for psychopaths?



Spill it. We gotta know the details.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

<<< last piece of apple pie and vanilla ice cream


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> <<< last piece of apple pie and vanilla ice cream


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spill it. We gotta know the details.



It ain't hard to find.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It ain't hard to find.



You just wait til I see you again..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 5, 2011)

Yo...  I ain't sure,  But something tells me......










It's HOT OUTSIDE..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...  I ain't sure,  But something tells me......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and its not even summer yet. 
I sure have a bad feeling what the next 4 months are gonna be like.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2011)

At least the grass isn't growing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and its not even summer yet.
> I sure have a bad feeling what the next 4 months are gonna be like.....



And it's about to get a lot hotter. Otis is crossing the Bama / Ga state line as we speak, bringing that God forsaken El Paso Texican weather with him.



gobbleinwoods said:


> At least the grass isn't growing.



For some reason mine is.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At least the grass isn't growing.



I just finished cutting about an acre of dead brown weeds.
We need some rain.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished cutting about an acre of dead brown weeds.
> We need some rain.



Same here ..... the dust is awful.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't think it was too hot today... of course I spent most the day in the water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Only green on the place is my garden. 101 degrees out there right now. Gathered these this evenin`. Got the tomatoes this mornin`. Squash, 3 kinds of peppers, and 2 kinds of eggplant.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Only green on the place is my garden. 101 degrees out there right now. Gathered these this evenin`. Got the tomatoes this mornin`. Squash, 3 kinds of peppers, and 2 kinds of eggplant.



Good haul, except for that eggplant. Ewww.......
What is the white things? Never seen those before.


----------



## killa86 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Only green on the place is my garden. 101 degrees out there right now. Gathered these this evenin`. Got the tomatoes this mornin`. Squash, 3 kinds of peppers, and 2 kinds of eggplant.



thats a downright beautiful crop you got there my squash are havin a heckofa time something is nipping the buds off clean 



rhbama3 said:


> Good haul, except for that eggplant. Ewww.......
> What is the white things? Never seen those before.



im guessing thats the other variety of eggplant?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Those are a variety of white eggplant. New one on me, but I wanted to see how they grow. this is the first pickin`, so we shall see how they are. Actually, there are 4 varieties of pepper in that basket. Poblano, Giant Marconi, Jalapeno, and Cayenne.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

I like me some marconi and cheese...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like me some marconi and cheese...





It`s pepper, you knobhead!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

You'd think the rut was going on by reading some of the posts in the deer forum. Them boys are bowed up....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like me some marconi and cheese...



Marconi invented the radio. What in the world does that have to do with cheese, and why do you love him?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You'd think the rut was going on by reading some of the posts in the deer forum. Them boys are bowed up....





Not for long...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not for long...



Aw come on, Nic. I enjoy a good trolling thread or two.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Some peoples don't get my humor


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623967


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not for long...



Don't choot me Nic. It was a wing shot. I just had to take it..



Les Miles said:


> Some peoples don't get my humor



Marconi head...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some peoples don't get my humor



you need to eat more grass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

OK Nic. Les was just stirrin up trouble in that thread. It's ok to band him....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Nic. Les was just stirrin up trouble in that thread. It's ok to band him....






Let`s just irritate him for a while. Maybe we can find a good use for him??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just irritate him for a while. Maybe we can find a good use for him??



Let's save him for deer season. He wears enough perfume to be a one man deer drive line. We can set him out on one side of the swamp and sit and wait for all of the deer to come runnin to us.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Nic. Les was just stirrin up trouble in that thread. It's ok to band him....





Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just irritate him for a while. Maybe we can find a good use for him??



Hey..... That was some of my best work over there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Nic. Les was just stirrin up trouble in that thread. It's ok to band him....




I think he decided the trot line needed more bait.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey..... That was some of my best work over there.





rhbama3 said:


> I think he decided the trot line needed more bait.



Gonna have to do better than that Les...
The Queen of stirrin done showed up over there and she ain't gonna cut you no slack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna have to do better than that Les...
> The Queen of stirrin done showed up over there and she ain't gonna cut you no slack.



The short bus is on tour tonight!!! 
What forum we going to next?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The short bus is on tour tonight!!!
> What forum we going to next?



I don't know. All of the liberals are at a convention this weekend or something. The political forum is dead. I don't feel like gettin bloody so the spiritual forum is out. The waterfowlers are skeered to talk right now, cept for in the deer hunting forums, and I don't mess with folks postin all that good food in the outdoor cafe forum...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

Permission granted to derail the deer bait threads...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know. All of the liberals are at a convention this weekend or something. The political forum is dead. I don't feel like gettin bloody so the spiritual forum is out. The waterfowlers are skeered to talk right now, cept for in the deer hunting forums, and I don't mess with folks postin all that good food in the outdoor cafe forum...



Go to the trad forum and play wif the snakes. Jeff hasn't been on in two days, he needs something to do when he returns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Permission granted to derail the deer bait threads...



Oh Lawd. It's been a long time since this group was turned loose to do their damage....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Go to the trad forum and play wif the snakes. Jeff hasn't been on in two days, he needs something to do when he returns.



Nuh uhhh, not unless Tatonka shows up over there. Dutchman hangs out in dem woods and he don't pull his punches..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, not unless Tatonka shows up over there. Dutchman hangs out in dem woods and he don't pull his punches..



Gene knows a koo-koo when he reads one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Go to the trad forum and play wif the snakes. Jeff hasn't been on in two days, he needs something to do when he returns.



I'm on it!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Gene knows a koo-koo when he reads one.



What did you just call me????


----------



## Jranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Afternoon folks! I'm still trying to recover from 3pm ball practice...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks! I'm still trying to recover from 3pm ball practice...



You're too old for that stuff. Get a more age appropriate hobby....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm on it!!!!



Darlin, I love ya but you don't have the cold black heart required for this mission.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Darlin, I love ya but you don't have the cold black heart required for this mission.





I don`t have a heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're too old for that stuff. Get a more age appropriate hobby....



I was JAFO...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The short bus is on tour tonight!!!
> What forum we going to next?



So.... where did you idgits decide we where going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

somebody better put a leash on Les. They fixin' to surround him and play whack-a-mole.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have a heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.



You DO have a heart! 

I've witnessed it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You DO have a heart!
> 
> I've witnessed it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Darlin, I love ya but you don't have the cold black heart required for this mission.



true, true.....
i felt like a white guy at a rap concert in there. Awkward.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody better put a leash on Les. They fixin' to surround him and play whack-a-mole.



Time for an avatar change


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time for an avatar change




Oh man, i'm choking over here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

okay, gotta run for a few.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> true, true.....
> i felt like a white guy at a rap concert in there. Awkward.



I wish you hadn't have said that.

Vanilla Bama!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, i'm choking over here!



No nibbles yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No nibbles yet



You need to tell em' how y'all hunt deer down in La.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, they don't like our input in that thread any more. I'm affend...
Naw, not really. 

Italian sausage, fresh mater, leftover squash, onions, and lima beans. Sunday night fridge raiding at its best!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to tell em' how y'all hunt deer down in La.



You mean going duck hunting but taking along a rifle just in case?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, they don't like our input in that thread any more. I'm affend...
> Naw, not really.



I'm still chumming the waters...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You mean going duck hunting but taking along a rifle just in case?



Isn't that how all of you guys duck hunt??? 

Me, my 12 gauge, and my slingshot


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Isn't that how all of you guys duck hunt???
> 
> Me, my 12 gauge, and my 300 weatherby magnum



No sir!!! I never carry a rifle with me when i'm duck hunting!








just a couple of 00 buck.....


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 5, 2011)

Robert, can I make a suggestion?

You need to go over to Alabama and go crappie fishing again. Then when it starts to rain, jump in the truck or car and head home quick!

Has anybody mentioned, it's hot?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Y'all have a good 'un. I'm outta here.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Marconi invented the radio. What in the world does that have to do with cheese, and why do you love him?



http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/ll_whoradio.html



> Otis Pond, an engineer then working for Tesla, said, "Looks as if Marconi got the jump on you." Tesla replied, "Marconi is a good fellow. Let him continue. He is using seventeen of my patents."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

pbradley said:


> http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/ll_whoradio.html


Thanks, sunshine...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks, sunshine...



ooops...forgot the


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

what are yawl up to?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

pbradley said:


> ooops...forgot the



You're gettin about as dependable as a millwork shop..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Robert, can I make a suggestion?
> 
> You need to go over to Alabama and go crappie fishing again. Then when it starts to rain, jump in the truck or car and head home quick!
> 
> Has anybody mentioned, it's hot?



Well, that would make the Bama folks happy, but it won't help things here. The sun always comes out when i leave home and come back here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, that would make the Bama folks happy, but it won't help things here. The sun always comes out when i leave home and come back here.



I think that zaney laney feller has a point. Let's get with Nic and plan us some Lake Blackshear fishin this week. It'll do wonders for my job site.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 5, 2011)

slip said:


> what are yawl up to?



annoying 60grit, apparently.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

slip said:


> what are yawl up to?



spreading love and joy OR chaos and confusion depending on which thread you are reading.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

pbradley said:


> annoying 60grit, apparently.



60grit only shows up in the Political Forum from time to time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahight, the new bigfeets show is on Animal Planet. Y'all keep it down in here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, the new bigfeets show is on Animal Planet. Y'all keep it down in here.


AND the new season of GLADES just started!!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

pbradley said:


> annoying 60grit, apparently.


Dont do that. Now it wont rain at your house for a month.


rhbama3 said:


> spreading love and joy OR chaos and confusion depending on which thread you are reading.



Sounds like fun.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahight, the new bigfeets show is on Animal Planet. Y'all keep it down in here.



trespassing, home invading bigfeets.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2011)

Opps wrong diverler thread! sorry for imposing!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Opps wrong diverler thread! sorry for imposing!


 You mean there's MORE of us around????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> AND the new season of GLADES just started!!



Why in the world would they make a show about air fresheners???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why in the world would they make a show about air fresheners???


 I ~knew~ you'd say that!
Dish channel 118, kewl show, Hawt lead actor too!! (ok, a couple nice looking actresses too........)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ~knew~ you'd say that!
> Dish channel 118, kewl show, Hawt lead actor too!! (ok, a couple nice looking actresses too........)



I'd rather watch a show about stinky ol' skunk apes..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather watch a show about stinky ol' skunk apes..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Opps wrong diverler thread! sorry for imposing!



naw, pull up a stump and sit a spell. Shortbus got stuck in mud on the way to the sports forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Don't worry, Keebs. I'm watching the Glades too. Love that show!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't worry, Keebs. I'm watching the Glades too. Love that show!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Keeping with the goal?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2011)

Good evening Folks!!...............Looks like much fun was had by all in the deer hunting forum this evening!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!...............Looks like much fun was had by all in the deer hunting forum this evening!!



We wuz just trying to help add to the conversation. I don't think they minded too much. Just waiting on the guy that doesn't realize its a trolling thread to blow it away.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We wuz just trying to help add to the conversation. I don't think they minded too much. Just waiting on the guy that doesn't realize its a trolling thread to blow it away.


And I missed all the fun!!...........I had the opportunity to take the perfect pic for that thread this afternoon!!...........Fresh roadkill.....with spots..........It would have been perfect if the damage had been less


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 5, 2011)

Goodness, yall done run rampant today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Goodness, yall done run rampant today


I ain't done nutthin!!

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Goodness, yall done run rampant today


Snowy!!! 
we had a hall pass and half a tank of gas in the shortbus so we went for a field trip.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Snowy!!!
> we had a hall pass and half a tank of gas in the shortbus so we went for a field trip.


I think Y'all licked all the winders on that one!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2011)

0515 is gonna get here way too soon. Night ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 0515 is gonna get here way too soon. Night ya'll!


0530 here!!!Goodnight Folks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got smacked in the face with a hot buttery spatula.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pics son...how many times I gotta tell ya....PICS!@


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2011)

well since it is a Monday the coffee is gently brewed


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Keeping with the goal?


 yep!!



slip said:


> I just got smacked in the face with a hot buttery spatula.


Say whut??



gobbleinwoods said:


> well since it is a Monday the coffee is gently brewed


Aaahhhh, thanks, Gobbler!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we had a hall pass and half a tank of gas in the shortbus so we went for a field trip.



Nothing like a bus load of idgits to derail a good thread. 


Good morning all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing like a bus load of idgits to derail a good thread.
> 
> 
> Good morning all


I *love* hearing about fieldtrips & NOT getting links!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I *love* hearing about fieldtrips & NOT getting links!



Sorry about that... here you go: 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623912


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I *love* hearing about fieldtrips & NOT getting links!





Les Miles said:


> Sorry about that... here you go:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623912




Good Morning Folks!!!............Just passin through


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Good morning everybody. Just thought I would stop in and say hello. Keep Nick straight, if possible. Come see me on Facebook.


 Heeelllloooo sista!!   keep Nic straight??




Les Miles said:


> Sorry about that... here you go:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623912






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Folks!!!............Just passin through


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

GOOD MORNING I see ya'll been busy over the weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING I see ya'll been busy over the weekend


Yeah and brought the bus back ALLL messed up, winders smeared to high heavens & we won't EVEN talk about the dents in the roof.......... will we Wobert?!?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Why is everyone wanting to shout this morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry, my bad


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why is everyone wanting to shout this morning?


HEARD You Were Having HEARING Trouble........ 



mudracing101 said:


> sorry, my bad


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEARD You Were Having HEARING Trouble........



All I can hear in my mind now is that stupid badger song


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 Mornin Papapigmy!


Les Miles said:


> All I can hear in my mind now is that stupid badger song


 dat's what ya get for clickin where ya shouldn't be clickin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Bribery and coercion (sp), will do a man in every time!! I weren`t gonna leave the premises today, not even to go fishin`, and now I got to go to dadblamed town.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bribery and coercion (sp), will do a man in every time!! I weren`t gonna leave the premises today, not even to go fishin`, and now I got to go to dadblamed town.



You going to go pick up some more mac & cheese?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2011)

How you been Keebs and all? Got me a fine healthy perty as a picture, cottonmouth out da place in my lil patch of river swaaamp. Been having a ball going places seeing folks, with all that new spare cash. Cash four on the floor.  Next stop Montana then Paris.  Ya'll be good, and tell mama an 'em i says Duh- huh. Aight now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You going to go pick up some more mac & cheese?





Was asked by the Lady if I would run into town to pick up something. My initial answer was disrupted when she mentioned a German chocolate cake would be rewarded...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Papapigmy!
> 
> dat's what ya get for clickin where ya shouldn't be clickin!



Hello Auntie Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bribery and coercion (sp), will do a man in every time!! I weren`t gonna leave the premises today, not even to go fishin`, and now I got to go to dadblamed town.






hogtrap44 said:


> How you been Keebs and all? Got me a fine healthy perty as a picture, cottonmouth out da place in my lil patch of river swaaamp. Been having a ball going places seeing folks, with all that new spare cash. Cash four on the floor.  Next stop Montana then Paris.  Ya'll be good, and tell mama an 'em i says Duh- huh. Aight now.


 HEY YOU, git back in here!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Was asked by the Lady if I would run into town to pick up something. My initial answer was disrupted when she mentioned a German chocolate cake would be rewarded...


 mmmmmGermanchocolate....................


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Was asked by the Lady if I would run into town to pick up something. My initial answer was disrupted when she mentioned a German chocolate cake would be rewarded...



 The way to a mans heart it through his stomach     

Na can verify  He's gained weight since we got married again


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Auntie Keebs


incoming..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> The way to a mans heart it through his stomach
> 
> Na can verify  He's gained weight since we got married again


  Hey sista............ got two baby's hatched out, I don't think she's interested in setting on the last egg though....... and she isn't much interested in the youngest one!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> The way to a mans heart it through his stomach
> 
> Na can verify  He's gained weight since we got married again



It is the blueburry goo that sticks to the ribs.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> incoming..............



You do not say


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista............ got two baby's hatched out, I don't think she's interested in setting on the last egg though....... and she isn't much interested in the youngest one!


It happens  My broody hatched 2 and stopped sittin, so I moved the others to the incubator. Hopefully they hatch in a few days and I'll slip em underneath her at night. Broody's can be so wierd  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is the blueburry goo that sticks to the ribs.



 Hey AJ  and big  to Courtney!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You do not say


 sssshhhhhhh..................  but I do say!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> It happens  My broody hatched 2 and stopped sittin, so I moved the others to the incubator. Hopefully they hatch in a few days and I'll slip em underneath her at night. Broody's can be so wierd
> 
> 
> Hey AJ  and big  to Courtney!!!


I don't have an incubator............ I'll have to let nature take it's course........   Now, 'bout that duck pool......... ya'll ever get that set up & running???


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh,Good morning folks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> It happens  My broody hatched 2 and stopped sittin, so I moved the others to the incubator. Hopefully they hatch in a few days and I'll slip em underneath her at night. Broody's can be so wierd
> 
> 
> Hey AJ  and big  to Courtney!!!


  Hello NIc,  How are my little buddies doing.  I see Miss Amie getting big, and I sure Ian in to everything.  I hope your keeping Nat in line(to the best of your sanity)


Keebs said:


> sssshhhhhhh..................  but I do say!




I can keep that under my hat


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh,Good morning folks!


 Mornin..............



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello NIc,  How are my little buddies doing.  I see Miss Amie getting big, and I sure Ian in to everything.  I hope your keeping Nat in line(to the best of your sanity)
> 
> 
> 
> I can keep that under my hat


 I knew you could..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm





Nicodemus said:


> Bribery and coercion (sp), will do a man in every time!! I weren`t gonna leave the premises today, not even to go fishin`, and now I got to go to dadblamed town.





hogtrap44 said:


> How you been Keebs and all? Got me a fine healthy perty as a picture, cottonmouth out da place in my lil patch of river swaaamp. Been having a ball going places seeing folks, with all that new spare cash. Cash four on the floor.  Next stop Montana then Paris.  Ya'll be good, and tell mama an 'em i says Duh- huh. Aight now.





SnowHunter said:


> The way to a mans heart it through his stomach
> 
> Na can verify  He's gained weight since we got married again



Morning ya'll


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

keebs said:


> Mornin..............
> 
> 
> I knew you could..........



hi keebs!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll





david w. said:


> hi keebs!



What is up MUD  and David


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> hi keebs!


_*HI DW!!*_


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up MUD  and David



Ello mate.



Keebs said:


> _*HI DW!!*_



Mines better...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Mines bigger...


 ooooook........................


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ooooook........................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Wasssssssuppppppppp!?!?!?!?!


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wasssssssuppppppppp!?!?!?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wasssssssuppppppppp!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya`ll done very good. Nuff said...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll done very good. Nuff said...



I know you aint talking to me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know you aint talking to me!





Speakin` of you, check your old stuffed squash thread in the cafe.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning folks...off to work...pics to follow soon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

10-4


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Time for an avatar change











rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, i'm choking over here!







Les Miles said:


> No nibbles yet



I finally got me a big 'un on the line. 

That ole boy was getting all bent out of shape over the fact that a peta member was posting in the thread. 

Nic, did you move that thread over here to the campfire?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I finally got me a big 'un on the line.
> 
> _*That ole boy was getting all bent out of shape over the fact that a peta member was posting in the thread. *_
> 
> Nic, did you move that thread over here to the campfire?


He was ready to have you hunted down!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I finally got me a big 'un on the line.
> 
> That ole boy was getting all bent out of shape over the fact that a peta member was posting in the thread.
> 
> Nic, did you move that thread over here to the campfire?





Nah, it`s fine where it is. I took up for you over there. Don`t you ever forget it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops, I see it has been moved. weren`t me.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it`s fine where it is. I took up for you over there. Don`t you ever forget it.



Thank you sir, I won't forget it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He was ready to have you hunted down!



Funny how a simple avatar change can set some people off like that. 


BTW - He's gonna blow a fuse on my latest post in there now.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 6, 2011)

Afternoon folks.   Hope all is well..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.   Hope all is well..



Howdy kimbo! 


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Funny how a simple avatar change can set some people off like that.
> 
> 
> BTW - He's gonna blow a fuse on my latest post in there now.



Now that was funny right there!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Funny how a simple avatar change can set some people off like that.
> 
> 
> BTW - He's gonna blow a fuse on my latest post in there now.


 ain't though.................. ok 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.   Hope all is well..


Hiya Kim!


BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy kimbo! 


 Heeeyyy Badboy!  you don't check your young'uns out good 'for they go to bed???


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Funny how a simple avatar change can set some people off like that.
> 
> 
> BTW - He's gonna blow a fuse on my latest post in there now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Funny how a simple avatar change can set some people off like that.
> 
> 
> BTW - He's gonna blow a fuse on my latest post in there now.


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Funny how a simple avatar change can set some people off like that.
> 
> 
> BTW - He's gonna blow a fuse on my latest post in there now.



Good looking ducks you shot there......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

I gotta go round up some chow. I'll see you folks in a bit.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ain't though.................. ok
> 
> 
> Hiya Kim!
> ...



Shoot he gets up every night at some point and puts on shoes.  He aint right...Like his daddy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning folks...off to work...pics to follow soon.



Spent all day yesterday futzing around putting up shelving, another workbench area and brought in some tools to make it feel a little bit more like a woodworking shop.   Even have room to leave one of my 3 bikes in there so I can get to the other 2 in the garage easier.


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking good bonebooy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shoot he gets up every night at some point and puts on shoes.  He aint right...Like his daddy.






boneboy96 said:


> Spent all day yesterday futzing around putting up shelving, another workbench area and brought in some tools to make it feel a little bit more like a woodworking shop.   Even have room to leave one of my 3 bikes in there so I can get to the other 2 in the garage easier.


 Looking good!


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

About time!I finally have some okra starting to grow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> About time!I finally have some okra starting to grow.


 my eggplants are really going now, should get one in or two this week.............. now if the maters would get with the program, I have 5 packs of bacon READY for some BLT'S!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my eggplants are really going now, should get one in or two this week.............. now if the maters would get with the program, I have 5 packs of bacon READY for some BLT'S!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my eggplants are really going now, should get one in or two this week.............. now if the maters would get with the program, I have 5 packs of bacon READY for some BLT'S!!!!



I like bacon and beer


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looking good bonebooy.





Keebs said:


> Looking good!



Thanks ya'll...it's actually 10-15 degrees cooler in that shop than it is in the garage.     Beer fridge will be added shortly so I don't have to keep making that trip to the garage.     Here's a new bowl I'm starting on.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks ya'll...it's actually 10-15 degrees cooler in that shop than it is in the garage.     Beer fridge will be added shortly so I don't have to keep making that trip to the garage.



The shed should have been built  around the fridge

Looking really good Boneboy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Afternoon dribblers!!  Starting nights tonight!!  No boss men, no contractors, just lil ole me!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The shed should have been built  around the fridge
> 
> Looking really good Boneboy



Thanks AJ.  I'm going to enjoy my mini man cave a lot I guarantee.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dribblers!!  Starting nights tonight!!  No boss men, no contractors, just lil ole me!!



Doesn't sound like a whole lots gonna get done!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The shed should have been built  around the fridge
> 
> Looking really good Boneboy





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dribblers!!  Starting nights tonight!!  No boss men, no contractors, just lil ole me!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Doesn't sound like a whole lots gonna get done!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Doesn't sound like a whole lots gonna get done!





That's kinda da plan!!




Nice looking shop you have there Boner!!  I can throw an air mattress in there when I come to visit!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dribblers!!  Starting nights tonight!!  No boss men, no contractors, just lil ole me!!



Watch out for the monster 


























That sleep monster will be all over you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I like bacon and beer





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dribblers!!  Starting nights tonight!!  No boss men, no contractors, just lil ole me!!




 I left you a messssaaaaggeee........... in a couple places!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Watch out for the monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't plan on fightin him either!!!





Keebs said:


> I left you a messssaaaaggeee........... in a couple places!






FB??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't plan on fightin him either!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh-eh
eh-eh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> eh-eh
> eh-eh






Oh Gaaaaaaawd, did I tell you da dolphin joke???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't have an incubator............ I'll have to let nature take it's course........   Now, 'bout that duck pool......... ya'll ever get that set up & running???


Nope, aint got it done yet.. waitin on the package to get here from Harbor Freight, then we can get it set up. 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello NIc,  How are my little buddies doing.  I see Miss Amie getting big, and I sure Ian in to everything.  I hope your keeping Nat in line(to the best of your sanity)


Kids are doin GREAT!!! They've been enjoyin runnin round the yard and snuggling with the puppies  

Na is a lost cause 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll


Afternoon!!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.   Hope all is well..


Hey Kim! 


boneboy96 said:


> Spent all day yesterday futzing around putting up shelving, another workbench area and brought in some tools to make it feel a little bit more like a woodworking shop.   Even have room to leave one of my 3 bikes in there so I can get to the other 2 in the garage easier.


That looks AWESOME Bob! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dribblers!!  Starting nights tonight!!  No boss men, no contractors, just lil ole me!!


Oh good grief  

It hawt out der folks  an hour workin cows and I sweated enough to till a 55gal drum


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Gaaaaaaawd, did I tell you da dolphin joke???



No, but Court said it cheaper to buy tickets to the aquarium to hear the dolphins, than the doctor's bill for the trainer trying to teach em to talk.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Gaaaaaaawd, did I tell you da dolphin joke???


Yeah ya did!



SnowHunter said:


> Nope, aint got it done yet.. waitin on the package to get here from Harbor Freight, then we can get it set up.
> It hawt out der folks  an hour workin cows and I sweated enough to till a 55gal drum


 I can't wait to see your set up, this kiddie pool set up just ain't cutting it and the smaller pan don't last them all day!
Snowy, you'd best be careful, sunstroke & dehydrating ain't nuttin to play with, ya hear?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's kinda da plan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of room for 2 mattresses Mil.     I'm thinking of having it plumbed for a toilet.  Picture a funnel and garden hose running out the back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No, but Court said it cheaper to buy tickets to the aquarium to hear the dolphins, than the doctor's bill for the trainer trying to teach em to talk.












Oh Laaaaaaawd, I think I must of called half of Woody's Saturday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Plenty of room for 2 mattresses Mil.     I'm thinking of having it plumbed for a toilet.  Picture a funnel and garden hose running out the back!






That'll work!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

I love you,you love me,we're a happy family with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you,Want you say you love me too...

I LOVE YOU,YOU LOVE ME,WE'RE BEST FRIENDS LIKE FRIENDS SHOULD BE,WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU,WANT YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOOOOOOOO....


Thank you!Come back later for my next show..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> I love you,you love me,we're a happy family with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you,Want you say you love me too...
> 
> I LOVE YOU,YOU LOVE ME,WE'RE BEST FRIENDS LIKE FRIENDS SHOULD BE,WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU,WANT YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOOOOOOOO....
> 
> ...



 I hate that song, now its in my head , thanks pal


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate that song, now its in my head , thanks pal



This should help get that song out of your head 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623912


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> I love you,you love me,we're a happy family with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you,Want you say you love me too...
> 
> I LOVE YOU,YOU LOVE ME,WE'RE BEST FRIENDS LIKE FRIENDS SHOULD BE,WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU,WANT YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOOOOOOOO....
> 
> ...



Be careful, you might get a new avatar singing like that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope, aint got it done yet.. waitin on the package to get here from Harbor Freight, then we can get it set up.
> 
> Kids are doin GREAT!!! They've been enjoyin runnin round the yard and snuggling with the puppies
> 
> ...



Send Nat this way I will straighten















a few fish hooks at the lake with him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah ya did!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your set up, this kiddie pool set up just ain't cutting it and the smaller pan don't last them all day!
> Snowy, you'd best be careful, sunstroke & dehydrating ain't nuttin to play with, ya hear?!?!


We're gonna use the kiddie pool till we can fork out the $ for the pond liner. I'm hoping this helps some till then. Home Depot has a 10x20 liner for $100ish

And yes, we're careful, jugs of water, and frequent breaks  We're done, so we're takin a long breather in the AC  


david w. said:


> I love you,you love me,we're a happy family with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you,Want you say you love me too...
> 
> I LOVE YOU,YOU LOVE ME,WE'RE BEST FRIENDS LIKE FRIENDS SHOULD BE,WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU,WANT YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOOOOOOOO....
> 
> ...


I'm gonna hang you by your toes, dipped in honey, over a fireant mound


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be careful, you might get a new avatar singing like that.



I dare ya...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> This should help get that song out of your head
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623912


Dont think so, i aint that stupid


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be careful, you might get a new avatar singing like that.



I doubledog dare you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

:d hi!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Bunch of haters....
Last time i do a free concert..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We're gonna use the kiddie pool till we can fork out the $ for the pond liner. I'm hoping this helps some till then. Home Depot has a 10x20 liner for $100ish
> 
> And yes, we're careful, jugs of water, and frequent breaks  We're done, so we're takin a long breather in the AC
> I'm gonna hang you by your toes, dipped in honey, over a fireant mound



 git'em SpitSista!!


mudracing101 said:


> Dont think so, i aint that stupid
> 
> 
> I doubledog dare you


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be careful, you might get a new avatar singing like that.





Les Miles said:


> I dare ya...



You gonna just sit there AJ and take that?


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> git'em SpitSista!!



I'll get that nice woman on you.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You gonna just sit there AJ and take that?






BTW - Thanks for posting your workshop pictures. Now I know where I can pick up some new tools real cheap like.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I dare ya...





mudracing101 said:


> Dont think so, i aint that stupid
> 
> 
> I doubledog dare you





Keebs said:


> git'em SpitSista!!





boneboy96 said:


> You gonna just sit there AJ and take that?



 Who is a great singer now?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

Headache. 

Lord please give us rain.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You gonna just sit there AJ and take that?






david w. said:


> I'll get that nice woman on you.


 yeah, right, lemme know how that works out.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Headache.
> 
> Lord please give us rain.


itchy watery eyes, and sneezing........... yeaaahup, right there with ya!  Wanna meet somewhere  between us & do a rain dance?!?!
How's ERD doing?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Headache.
> 
> Lord please give us rain.



Yeah, a few of the waders need a bath.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Keebs & TBug 

I see you lurking down there Quack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Les, you ain`t got one lick of sense!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs & TBug
> 
> I see you lurking down there Quack.






High!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> itchy watery eyes, and sneezing........... yeaaahup, right there with ya!  Wanna meet somewhere  between us & do a rain dance?!?!
> How's ERD doing?!?!



As long as it's not a nekkid rain dance. I'd scare the clouds further away.  

So far so good Auntie Keebs. He's got an appointment with a new GP Thursday at 3:15 and we'll go from there. Any specialists that he needs to see will be in Albany or Thomasville. Don't trust the neuro or endo in this town.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Les, you ain`t got one lick of sense!





eh eh 

eh eh . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh eh
> 
> eh eh . . .





You either!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh eh
> 
> eh eh . . .





Dadgum, that`s still funny!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You either!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum, that`s still funny!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Les, you ain`t got one lick of sense!



You must been over in that corn thread and saw my handywork.


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey!who changed my avator?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!who changed my avator?



Bawahahaha


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You must been over in that corn thread and saw my handywork.





Yep!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs & TBug
> 
> I see you lurking down there Quack.






Nicodemus said:


> Les, you ain`t got one lick of sense!


You "just now" figurin that out? 



turtlebug said:


> As long as it's not a nekkid rain dance. I'd scare the clouds further away.
> 
> So far so good Auntie Keebs. He's got an appointment with a new GP Thursday at 3:15 and we'll go from there. Any specialists that he needs to see will be in Albany or Thomasville. Don't trust the neuro or endo in this town.


We'll leave the nekkid stuff to Quack & his gang, I juss want some rain!!
Keep me posted & give him a hugs from me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!who changed my avator?





Les Miles said:


> Bawahahaha


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!who changed my avator?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!who changed my avator?



I heard you were quite the entertainer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I heard you were quite the entertainer.





Gotta love da fur coat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta love da fur coat!!!


 And Da BLING!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And Da BLING!!!!



Where Miguel?  He loves the bling


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone here have any experience with "eagle arms" or their AR-15s?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta love da fur coat!!!





Keebs said:


> And Da BLING!!!!








Betcha Liberaci neva said, eh eh . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Liberaci neva said, eh eh . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!who changed my avator?





Les Miles said:


> Bawahahaha





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Anyone here have any experience with "eagle arms" or their AR-15s?



PM dawg2,  I know he knows alot about AR an such.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> PM dawg2,  I know he knows alot about AR an such.



Will do, thanks.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Liberaci neva said, eh eh . . .


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 6, 2011)

david w. said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Play time over, but I leave you with a pic.


----------



## david w. (Jun 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Play time over, but I leave you with a pic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

I come in from a long day at work and find a deer/corn thread so derailed it had to be moved to the campfire as a drivel thread. Mad skillz people......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I come in from a long day at work and find a deer/corn thread so derailed it had to be moved to the campfire as a drivel thread. Mad skillz people......



Yeah, that ol' boy Jim bit hook, line, and sinker on the PETA gag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah, that ol' boy Jim bit hook, line, and sinker on the PETA gag.



That was a gag?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah, that ol' boy Jim bit hook, line, and sinker on the PETA gag.



I just went back and found that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Almost work time, only 6 more working days then 2 weeks of vacation time !!  Whooooooooot!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost work time, only 6 more working days then 2 weeks of vacation time !!  Whooooooooot!!



where we goin? Let's go see 243 out in Jellystone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

pbradley said:


> where we goin? Let's go see 243 out in Jellystone.




PCB.
At least it would be cool out there, gotta carry the wife to the HOT beach instead.  Gonna do some flats fishing while there!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PCB.
> At least it would be cool out there, gotta carry the wife to the HOT beach instead.  Gonna do some flats fishing while there!!



enjoy!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PCB.
> At least it would be cool out there, gotta carry the wife to the HOT beach instead.  Gonna do some flats fishing while there!!



What is it with womens always wanting to go to the dang beach???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PCB.
> At least it would be cool out there, gotta carry the wife to the HOT beach instead.  Gonna do some flats fishing while there!!



Just got back on Sat from the beach.  Wife really likes the beach.   Now I can sit in the shade and listen to it but sand and salt everywhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What is it with womens always wanting to go to the dang beach???





River sandbars are better, less crowded, closer to the shade, you name it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> River sandbars are better, less crowded, closer to the shade, you name it...



Answer  your phone


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

Rain!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Rain!!!!!!



Bring some up to Albeeny,,,,,,,,,,PLEAAAASSSSE!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Answer  your phone





Dang! I ain`t even turned that thing on but once since I turned it off sometime last week. I got to find it!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> River sandbars are better, less crowded, closer to the shade, you name it...



That's what I'm talking about. Either that or a nice quiet spot on a lake. But I'm not into hauling a bunch of stuff down to the beach to get sand all over the place and lay out frying like a piece of bacon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

yawn.....smack, smack.
Didn't mean to doze off that long. 
May not get to check trailcams till friday at the rate the work schedule is filling up.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

That Weiner thread over in the PF is a banning just waiting to happen. Elfiii done warned them once.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That Weiner thread over in the PF is a banning just waiting to happen. Elfiii done warned them once.



I'm wondering why he is tolerating AR and his hack troll tactics. That one is long overdue for a first class ticket on the next train out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That Weiner thread over in the PF is a banning just waiting to happen. Elfiii done warned them once.



Miguel is just playing with AR's jello pudding pop bwain a little. Quite impressive to watch....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Miguel is just playing with AR's jello pudding pop bwain a little. Quite impressive to watch....



It's like trying to bounce a basketball on a water bed...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, reading that "Weiner" thread gave me a headache.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, reading that "Weiner" thread gave me a headache.



Thats what happens when you start trying to understand a liberal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, reading that "Weiner" thread gave me a headache.



I rather thought it would have inspired you


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's like trying to bounce a basketball on a water bed...









It has commenced to blow up a natural windstorm here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to blow up a natural windstorm here.



Yep, but the radar has it too far east of us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats what happens when you start trying to understand a liberal.




Waste of time . . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I rather thought it would have inspired you




eh  eh . . .





Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to blow up a natural windstorm here.





Good for ya'll !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to blow up a natural windstorm here.



Yeah, but the rains comin right down 300 on the east side. Maybe my job site will get a drenchin.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, but the radar has it too far east of us.



Still raining here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Still raining here.



You're pokin fun at me aren't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Still raining here.



Hiya, Buggles! 
Hows the hog killing teen today?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats that other post for?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Howdy yall!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Whats that other post for?



What other post?



jsullivan03 said:


> Howdy yall!


What's up killa?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What other post?
> 
> 
> What's up killa?



Not much.  Just figured i'd poke my head in and say hey since they took my internet away at work and I can't say hey during the day anymore.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're pokin fun at me aren't you?



Yes 







rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Buggles!
> Hows the hog killing teen today?



Hi my Wobbert-Woo! 

He's doing good. Elbow still pretty sore and stiff, forehead is tender but he's fine. Ready for his appointment with the purdy GP on Thursday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not much.  Just figured i'd poke my head in and say hey since they took my internet away at work and I can't say hey during the day anymore.



I told you those girlie sights would get you in trouble...
I like Krickets new Yak. I bet she's gonna wear you out on the fish with that thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so....... you gonna give the hogs a snowcone surup wallow?
This oughta be interesting. 
I can't wait to run trailcams. Real curious to see what the battery life on fishbait's trailcam looks like.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you those girlie sights would get you in trouble...
> I like Krickets new Yak. I bet she's gonna wear you out on the fish with that thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so....... you gonna give the hogs a snowcone surup wallow?
> This oughta be interesting.
> I can't wait to run trailcams. Real curious to see what the battery life on fishbait's trailcam looks like.



Fishbait was prolly smart enough not to hang his trail cam on a lightning rod tree like someone we know..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so....... you gonna give the hogs a snowcone surup wallow?
> This oughta be interesting.
> I can't wait to run trailcams. Real curious to see what the battery life on fishbait's trailcam looks like.



He said to tell you he's got a freshly charged battery.  

Seriously, I found that bottle and started jumping all over the place. 

It's at least 12 years old.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fishbait was prolly smart enough not to hang his trail cam on a lightning rod tree like someone we know..



I picked out the tree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He said to tell you he's got a freshly charged battery.
> 
> Seriously, I found that bottle and started jumping all over the place.
> 
> It's at least 12 years old.



for the cam or the feeder? 
12 year old fermented snowcone syrup....... We gonna need a big stump to pour it on! This oughta be fun to watch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He said to tell you he's got a freshly charged battery.
> 
> Seriously, I found that bottle and started jumping all over the place.
> 
> It's at least 12 years old.



Might wanna save that. It might be more fittin for humans than hogs by now.



rhbama3 said:


> I picked out the tree.



What kind of friend does that???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2011)

Thought I had blue raspberry too but can't find it. 


Gonna have to dig a little deeper under the sink.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fishbait was prolly smart enough not to hang his trail cam on a lightning rod tree like someone we know..



Uhmm, is there sumpin you forgot to tell me, Bama?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

sleepy . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thought I had blue raspberry too but can't find it.
> 
> 
> Gonna have to dig a little deeper under the sink.



Well, don't get it confused with the drano.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone seen Jeff C.??? He didn't get lost in his yard did he?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Uhmm, is there sumpin you forgot to tell me, Bama?



I bet that doggie in your avatar can wear out some corn on the cob..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Uhmm, is there sumpin you forgot to tell me, Bama?



It wasn't me! I don't think.....

He may be thinking of the tree that fell on a feeder. 
Oh wait, I did have a tree fall and hit a camera but it was okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen Jeff C.??? He didn't get lost in his yard did he?





He's out of town working.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey yall If I post in here it will be every 17 minutes I  real slow! Oyea Hey again!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It wasn't me! I don't think.....
> 
> He may be thinking of the tree that fell on a feeder.
> Oh wait, I did have a tree fall and hit a camera but it was okay.



So was that one of the feeders you told me was "broke" and needed to be replaced?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey yall If I post in here it will be every 17 minutes I  real slow! Oyea Hey again!



Use all ten fingers at the same time, leave the toes out of it, and your speed will be markedly better!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use all ten fingers at the same time, leave the toes out of it, and your speed will be markedly better!!!



Like this!jdcmfgnc jferj env.mvmf >NOtoes there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey yall If I post in here it will be every 17 minutes I  real slow! Oyea Hey again!


welcome to the zoo, KM! 


Bubbette said:


> So was that one of the feeders you told me was "broke" and needed to be replaced?



No, i haven't bought that one yet.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

I wasnt aware i moved to the mojave desert.

It sucks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Like this!jdcmfgnc jferj env.mvmf >NOtoes there!



Exactly!!! But don't be dismayed if someone calls you Seth..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

It actually feels good outside at the moment. Wind is still blowing but it isn't gonna rain here.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It actually feels good outside at the moment. Wind is still blowing but it isn't gonna rain here.



Its so humid a fish just walked past me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Nic was going to banned me! I asked is there anything i could do to keep that from happening! Hes making me DRIVEL! What did yall do wrong to have to do this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Nic was going to banned me! I asked is there anything i could do to keep that from happening! Hes making me DRIVEL! What did yall do wrong to have to do this!



We are the wardens of the drivel chain gang. Get to bustin rocks boy...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo, KM!
> 
> Thanks! I think!
> No, i haven't bought that one yet.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly!!! But don't be dismayed if someone calls you Seth..



dismayed? What does that mean! I'm from Fla!

I tring the mult quotes now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Nic was going to banned me! I asked is there anything i could do to keep that from happening! Hes making me DRIVEL! What did yall do wrong to have to do this!



well........ boats, fishing, hunting, turkeys, pigs, gardening, stawking, chicken mask, bbq, trail cams, feeders, snowcone syrup, drnking, naps, breakfast, lunch, supper( Nic don't call it dinner), jobs, coffee, shortbus, winder lickers, corn eating dog avatars, field trips, etc.... and thats just since yesterday. 

The mod squad likes to keep us herded up in here. Boneboy, Tripod, and Nic usually take turns in the guard tower shooting paintballs at us. Them things hurt!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are the wardens of the drivel chain gang. Get to bustin rocks boy...



I can pick-up trash too!!! You should see my wife!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> dismayed? What does that mean! I'm from Fla!
> 
> I tring the mult quotes now!



Seths our mascot. He's a twelven ( or is he firteen now?) eats a lot of lead paint chips, can't stay outta trouble at school, has a girlfriend( possibly), and needs lessons on how to pose with a fish he caught. Oh, and he stays locked up in Quacks basement. Something about deep wells,  ropes, buckets, and lotion but i don't know the whole story.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo, KM!
> 
> 
> No, i haven't bought that one yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well........ boats, fishing, hunting, turkeys, pigs, gardening, stawking, chicken mask, bbq, trail cams, feeders, snowcone syrup, drnking, naps, breakfast, lunch, supper( Nic don't call it dinner), jobs, coffee, shortbus, winder lickers, corn eating dog avatars, field trips, etc.... and thats just since yesterday.
> 
> The mod squad likes to keep us herded up in here. Boneboy, Tripod, and Nic usually take turns in the guard tower shooting paintballs at us. Them things hurt!





rhbama3 said:


> Seths our mascot. He's a twelven ( or is he firteen now?) eats a lot of lead paint chips, can't stay outta trouble at school, has a girlfriend( possibly), and needs lessons on how to pose with a fish he caught. Oh, and he stays locked up in Quacks basement. Something about deep wells,  ropes, buckets, and lotion but i don't know the whole story.



Keep it up and you'll be doing a daily driveler again.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use all ten fingers at the same time, leave the toes out of it, and your speed will be markedly better!!!



He's from Florida... so I'm betting he don't have all his fingers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He's from Florida... so I'm betting he don't have all his fingers.



Fair point.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well........ boats, fishing, hunting, turkeys, pigs, gardening, stawking, chicken mask, bbq, trail cams, feeders, snowcone syrup, drnking, naps, breakfast, lunch, supper( Nic don't call it dinner), jobs, coffee, shortbus, winder lickers, corn eating dog avatars, field trips, etc.... and thats just since yesterday.
> 
> The mod squad likes to keep us herded up in here. Boneboy, Tripod, and Nic usually take turns in the guard tower shooting paintballs at us. Them things hurt!



Have you ever been shot with a frozen paint ball
Not to give any Ideas!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Have you ever been shot with a frozen paint ball
> Not to give any Ideas!



I'm not sure there isn't a form of self inflicting pain that Rob hasn't experienced..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He's from Florida... so I'm betting he don't have all his fingers.



I read slow too! 1 eyeball! and its my bad eye!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Have you ever been shot with a frozen paint ball
> Not to give any Ideas!



can't hurt worse than golf balls......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else like to eat graham crackers in their milk???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Anyone else like to eat graham crackers in their milk???





I don`t drink milk, and ain`t got no milkin` cow. Try em in red whiskey.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Anyone else like to eat graham crackers in their milk???



Is this a trick question?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

If I would have had an ice cold gallon of milk about 5:30 today it would have been consumed in about 30 seconds flat. But I didn't, so a couple of Negra Modelo's had to do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm out ya'll. Have a good'un!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm out ya'll. Have a good'un!



Have a goodun' Rob.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm out ya'll. Have a good'un!



Later Rob!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Seths our mascot. He's a twelven ( or is he firteen now?) eats a lot of lead paint chips, can't stay outta trouble at school, has a girlfriend( possibly), and needs lessons on how to pose with a fish he caught. Oh, and he stays locked up in Quacks basement. Something about deep wells,  ropes, buckets, and lotion but i don't know the whole story.



It's gotta be at least three years since he was twelven. 



kmckinnie said:


> dismayed? What does that mean! I'm from Fla!
> 
> I tring the mult quotes now!



He does kinda type like Seth.  



Nicodemus said:


> I don`t drink milk, and ain`t got no milkin` cow. Try em in red whiskey.



Good idea!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Tallahassee huh? You wouldn't happen to have a boat and know your way around Appalachee bay real good do you?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Is this a trick question?



Meybe


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm out ya'll. Have a good'un!



Don't forget to check your EBay for all those game cams you done bid on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tallahassee huh? You wouldn't happen to have a boat and know your way around Appalachee bay real good do you?



Not really! We are frying flounder red snapper for lunch tommorro! Cheezey grit and silly little hush puppys!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2011)

rush


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Not really! We are frying flounder red snapper for lunch tommorro! Cheezey grit and silly little hush puppys!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



i agree with u i just had a sammich


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Them deer hunters are getting all riled up again..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them deer hunters are getting all riled up again..



I'll go take careof them! hey wait I'm one of them! Where the fight, I'm fixen to jump in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You got a link or a thread title?





kmckinnie said:


> I'll go take careof them! hey wait I'm one of them! Where the fight, I'm fixen to jump in!!!!!!!!!!



You "can't help but notice" it...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't forget to check your EBay for all those game cams you done bid on.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2011)

What are y'all hollering bout?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You got a link or a thread title?



Link


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You "can't help but notice" it...



THANKS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> What are y'all hollering bout?





Hi!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Link



I ain't falling for that old trick ya idgit!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't falling for that old trick ya idgit!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't falling for that old trick ya idgit!!!!






Grrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



#1 You gotta bait & switch the link better than that 

#2 No more fishing reports for you


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr . . .


Looks like the float went under!!



Les Miles said:


> #1 You gotta bait & switch the link better than that
> 
> #2 No more fishing reports for you


I've been bouncing around three or four different places this evening!!.........Best I could do on short 
notice!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll see you folks in the mernin. Six out...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'll see you folks in the mernin. Six out...


Later Perry!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm, think I'll go run the loader for a few .  .  .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, think I'll go run the loader for a few .  .  .


Just don't let the blunger run out!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Seths our mascot. He's a twelven ( or is he firteen now?) eats a lot of lead paint chips, can't stay outta trouble at school, has a girlfriend( possibly), and needs lessons on how to pose with a fish he caught. Oh, and he stays locked up in Quacks basement. Something about deep wells,  ropes, buckets, and lotion but i don't know the whole story.


 
im firteen/no more paint chips head hurts/no school/ have a wonderful girlfreind/ and quack is in the basement now


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well........ boats, fishing, hunting, turkeys, pigs, gardening, stawking, chicken mask, bbq, trail cams, feeders, snowcone syrup, drnking, naps, breakfast, lunch, supper( Nic don't call it dinner), jobs, coffee, shortbus, winder lickers, corn eating dog avatars, field trips, etc.... and thats just since yesterday.
> 
> The mod squad likes to keep us herded up in here. Boneboy, Tripod, and Nic usually take turns in the guard tower shooting paintballs at us. Them things hurt!



Time for me to reload!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2011)

Well Monday is history and time to start another.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2011)

Last week was plenty long. Looks like this week is gonna be just as bad  

Y'all taker easy as ya can an try an stay cool


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2011)

Morning CWA'ers.   Long nite at work...Got a few hours of sleep and go back and do it again!     I so do love my job...just wish I was closer to retirement...    32 years isn't enough when you're only 56.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey!who changed my avator?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I heard you were quite the entertainer.





kmckinnie said:


> Nic was going to banned me! I asked is there anything i could do to keep that from happening! Hes making me DRIVEL! What did yall do wrong to have to do this!





Les Miles said:


> I ain't falling for that old trick ya idgit!!!!



Morning ya'll


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im firteen/no more paint chips head hurts/no school/ have a wonderful girlfreind/ and quack is in the basement now





Hmmmmmm, looks like we have a role reversal going on around here.



SETH, let me outta da basement!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

Good night/ day all!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/ day all!!



Good night


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/ day all!!



Good nigh honey.  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night



What it is Tripod?!?!      scuse me.... 


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good nigh honey.  
> 
> 
> What it is Tripod?!?!      scuse me.... 



Putting the nose to the grin stone,  this salt mine is killing me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Putting the nose to the grin stone,  this salt mine is killing me.



Good, make me some money so you can support my youngen.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good, make me some money so you can support my youngen.



Do I get to support Jess too


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2011)

MORNIN YALL!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> MORNIN YALL!!!!



Somebody ready for this morning,  

Morning Snowy.

It time to work, catch you bunch in a bit.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Somebody ready for this morning,
> 
> Morning Snowy.
> 
> It time to work, catch you bunch in a bit.



Mornin AJ! Don't work too hard


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/ day all!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night





BBQBOSS said:


> Good nigh honey.  
> 
> 
> What it is Tripod?!?!      scuse me.... 





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin AJ! Don't work too hard



Morning ya'll , wheres keebsy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , wheres keebsy


 HI..................


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty slow around here this morning. I need a nap.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do I get to support Jess too



Take her, please! I take her all sorts of places but she always finds her way back home.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HI..................





Les Miles said:


> Pretty slow around here this morning. I need a nap.





BBQBOSS said:


> Take her, please! I take her all sorts of places but she always finds her way back home.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Hope everyone is having a good day.



hi,
hi,
hi,
howdy

I am done with the outside chores for today.  Might sit in the shade and plot tomorrow's tasks but more than likely will stay in the AC.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hi,
> hi,
> hi,
> howdy
> ...


 Don't blame ya............. they got me earning my pay.......... catch ya later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?


yes?
Dang, they getting their money's worth today!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2011)

need rain


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> need rain


 Ditto!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ditto!



mornin keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin keebs


afternoon, Sethus


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2011)

Howdy everybody...busy day today...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

afternoon, folks!
I almost wish i was on call again. Long days.......

Hey, got a question after listening to the AM tinfoil hat show. Who is more nuts: The "worlds most eminent 'Alien implant removal' surgeon OR the lady that sat in the chair and let him dig into her head for an hour and a half trying to remove an "implant"?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Busy day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bubbettes halfway to Savannah, and the girls are gone so it is time for a power nap!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

quick, what's the best, quickest NON medicinal way to lower blood pressure??????


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quick, what's the best, quickest NON medicinal way to lower blood pressure??????



Lay down on your left side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Balst from the distant past. Future hog thief in trainin`.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quick, what's the best, quickest NON medicinal way to lower blood pressure??????



You okay Keebs or are you having coworker issues???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Lay down on your left side.


 I can't stay there.............  my PA is putting me on BP meds 


Nicodemus said:


> Balst from the distant past. Future hog thief in trainin`.


Cutie Patootie!



Les Miles said:


> You okay Keebs or are you having coworker issues???


Yeah, I juss don't wanna start on BP meds........  BUT I think she is the cause for "most" of da problem!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs, what are you on? I take 40mg of Benacar once a day for mine.

And how is the smokin` goin`? Quittin` that will help some.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, what are you on? I take 40mg of Benacar once a day for mine.
> 
> And how is the smokin` goin`? Quittin` that will help some.



Lower salt intake.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, what are you on? I take 40mg of Benacar once a day for mine.
> 
> And how is the smokin` goin`? Quittin` that will help some.


 I dunno, she just called & said she didn't finish my exam, my BP was high, where'd I want it called in to........... I texted her & said, "I don't!!!".........  she didn't give me a choice......... I only had 2 yesterday, none today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lower salt intake.


 I don't do a lot of salt now!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh! and I had LOST 4 lbs!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, she just called & said she didn't finish my exam, my BP was high, where'd I want it called in to........... I texted her & said, "I don't!!!".........  she didn't give me a choice......... I only had 2 yesterday, none today!



cold turkey Keebo, only way to go if you have really decided to quit.  Drink lots of water.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't stay there.............  my PA is putting me on BP meds
> 
> Cutie Patootie!
> 
> ...




Sorry, I thought you meant in an immediate slightly-non-life-threatening emergency situation. 

That's what they made me do when I was pregnant with ERD and my BP started shooting up in the last month.  


I'm sorry Keebs. If you do have to take meds, just don't let em get it too low too fast or you won't be able to get out of bed for being so tired.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs, if it gets to the point that you need to vent, as in scream, cuss, wring a neck, kick, slamdunk, beat up, knock down, violence type stuff....call Klem!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cold turkey Keebo, only way to go if you have really decided to quit.  Drink lots of water.


 Ain't no way, been there done that, don't work for me!!
I could EAT one whole right now!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Balst from the distant past. Future hog thief in trainin`.



Cute kid  but man oh man that is ONE FAT PIGGY!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, I thought you meant in an immediate slightly-non-life-threatening emergency situation.
> 
> That's what they made me do when I was pregnant with ERD and my BP started shooting up in the last month.
> 
> ...


I don't wanna start taking them and this is one of the reasons why!!



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, if it gets to the point that you need to vent, as in scream, cuss, wring a neck, kick, slamdunk, beat up, knock down, violence type stuff....call Klem!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cute kid  but man oh man that is ONE FAT PIGGY!




That one, and 4 more just like it, were doomed. It was fixin` to be hog killin` time... 



Keebs said:


> I don't wanna start taking them and this is one of the reasons why!!





Keebs, even now, ever once in a while I could smoke 10 all at one time, then eat the ashes and the filters. But I don`t. So, you don`t either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't no way, been there done that, don't work for me!!
> I could EAT one whole right now!



only way that worked for me.

and yes for about a week I wanted to eat a whole pack.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That one, and 4 more just like it, were doomed. It was fixin` to be hog killin` time...
> 
> Keebs, even now, ever once in a while I could smoke 10 all at one time, then eat the ashes and the filters. But I don`t. So, you don`t either.


 It don't look cold enough for hog killin in that picture!
 I know, I'm trying.................  

Catch ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> only way that worked for me.
> 
> and yes for _*about a week*_ I wanted to eat a whole pack.


----------



## david w. (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to take meds for my blood pressure.I take lisinopril.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It don't look cold enough for hog killin in that picture!
> I know, I'm trying.................
> 
> Catch ya'll later!





Look at the background, at the dead brush. It was November, and back then, November was a lot colder than November is now, seems like.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

Hang in there Keebs, we lub ya!!




Afternoon the rest of ya riff raff !!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Keebs, we lub ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmmm, there's a rat peeking through a hole in the wall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, there's a rat peeking through a hole in the wall.









Man, the price of batteries has skyrocketted. Picking up a load of C and D cell's for the trail cams. Hoping to go tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>






Why you whacking me wit dat hammer??


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the price of batteries has skyrocketted. Picking up a load of C and D cell's for the trail cams. Hoping to go tomorrow.



Too bad our kids are all teenagers. If they were still small, we could just steal the batteries out of their toys.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you whacking me wit dat hammer??



Cause you lumped me in as "riff-raff".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cause you lumped me in as "riff-raff".






Well you are hanging with a pretty rough crowd . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cause you lumped me in as "riff-raff".



What you be hatin' Riff Raff for? he was awesome in the Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2011)

Last night at work til Saturday.   Man it's so nice and cool out on the midnight shift.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well you are hanging with a pretty rough crowd . . .



I know I know. 

You, Wobbert-Woo!  and Keebs are sooooo gangsta.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)

quick check in and I am leaving the salt mines


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> quick check in and I am leaving the salt mines



hurry home!
Jeremiah Johnson just came on!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing's worse than cheap toilet paper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I know I know.
> 
> You, Wobbert-Woo!  and Keebs are sooooo gangsta.



You got dat right!!!
When that shortbus rumbles into town, you can see people running and hear doors locking all over the place!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing's worse than cheap toilet paper.



How about NO toilet paper?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

The grouchy one has arrived.

For a short time, anyway...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The grouchy one has arrived.
> 
> For a short time, anyway...



How did you know I had logged on???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How did you know I had logged on???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



Dennis was giving the fella setting light pole pedestals grief today. Kidding around with them of course, but this was the first time I'd seen him out of his truck. If anyone ever looked like a D-9 Dozer, I'd have to say Dennis was it. I wouldn't wanna make him mad enough to plow into me. That boy hopefully put a hurtin on some football players back in the day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How did you know I had logged on???



you eat supper yet? I'm thinking some BBQ and jazz at Shugz might be a good thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

He is incredibly strong. And never lifted weights or anything. And funny as all get out too. I miss some of them folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you eat supper yet? I'm thinking some BBQ and jazz at Shugz might be a good thing.



Nope, I was just contemplating that. Had BBQ for lunch down at RiverFront though.. Give me a shout, we'll figure it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He is incredibly strong. And never lifted weights or anything. And funny as all get out too. I miss some of them folks.



 He looks like he could squish a mans head like a cantalope if he wanted too. But he is as nice and respectful as can be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I was just contemplating that. Had BBQ for lunch down at RiverFront though.. Give me a shout, we'll figure it out.



incoming...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He looks like he could squish a mans head like a cantalope if he wanted too. But he is as nice and respectful as can be.





Several years ago, we had a new hire come in. Young feller, big ol boy though. This was back when Dennis was still on the crew. Young feller got to pickin` at Dennis. He ignored it for about 3 or 4 minutes, then before you could blink an eye, he snatched him up, flipped him upside down, held him up by the ankles so his head cleared the ground by a few inches, and didn`t stop shakin` that boy till all the change had fell out of his pockets. Then he gently laid him down on the ground. That boy walked around Dennis with his hat in his hand from then on. 

That`s still funny to me to this day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Several years ago, we had a new hire come in. Young feller, big ol boy though. This was back when Dennis was still on the crew. Young feller got to pickin` at Dennis. He ignored it for about 3 or 4 minutes, then before you could blink an eye, he snatched him up, flipped him upside down, held him up by the ankles so his head cleared the ground by a few inches, and didn`t stop shakin` that boy till all the change had fell out of his pockets. Then he gently laid him down on the ground. That boy walked around Dennis with his hat in his hand from then on.
> 
> That`s still funny to me to this day.



Nic, you want to meet us at Shugz?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, you want to meet us at Shugz?





Let me take a raincheck. I`ll catch up with ya`ll soon. Thanks Bros!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, you want to meet us at Shugz?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>




You get to pick a place friday night.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You get to pick a place friday night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>




okay, i got to go get gas for the 4-wheeler. See ya'll later!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing's worse than cheap toilet paper.



Except perhaps NO toilet paper!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i got to go get gas for the 4-wheeler. See ya'll later!



Wouldn't Hugh be more comfy in the Tundra than on the back of the Bayou?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



OWWWWW!!!!



turtlebug said:


> Wouldn't Hugh be more comfy in the Tundra than on the back of the Bayou?


 Bad Tbug, Bad!!!

We ended up at Riverfront, on the lake / river.... Had the fishermans platter and , well, umm, well,,,,hmmm. There were four guys playing a game on the deck right outside our window. But if I phrase it the way it should be I'll get banded for sure.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OWWWWW!!!!
> 
> 
> Bad Tbug, Bad!!!
> ...




Quarters? Pong?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Quarters? Pong?



It involved throwing these little sacks into a box shaped like a slice of pie on its side.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OWWWWW!!!!
> 
> 
> Bad Tbug, Bad!!!
> ...


One infraction alone shouldn't get you banded..........Unless it is your last one!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It involved throwing these little sacks into a box shaped like a slice of pie on its side.






They were playing mousetrap while laying down?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One infraction alone shouldn't get you banded..........Unless it is your last one!!



MC doesn't have any infractions, but some of his alter ego's haven't been as lucky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> They were playing mousetrap while laying down?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622519&highlight=cornhole


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Rob, guess who's at Riverfront right now.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MC doesn't have any infractions, but some of his alter ego's haven't been as lucky.


Prolly best not to push your luck then!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622519&highlight=cornhole


Nuff said!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Rob, guess who's at Riverfront right now.....


I know!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Rob, guess who's at Riverfront right now.....



who?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> who?



Timmaayyyyy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Timmaayyyyy


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Pryor just quit tOSU


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pryor just quit tOSU



I think everybody except OSU fans expected him to run out on them. Wouldn't be surprised if the other tattoo's  quit also.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Last edited by rhbama3; Today at 08:02 PM. Reason: double negative sentence structure




       





I'm all squeaky clean now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm all squeaky clean now.



Do  you squeak when  you walk?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do  you squeak when  you walk?



Dunno  Hard to tell with my Marvin Martian slippers on.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dunno  Hard to tell with my Marvin Martian slippers on.



I like little puppies..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm all squeaky clean now.



what? 
well, it was.......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do  you squeak when  you walk?



I don't think those are squeaks... because squeaks don't smell that bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dunno  Hard to tell with my Marvin Martian slippers on.



admit it, you and the "angry birds" addict were dancin' to that weren't you?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> admit it, you and the "angry birds" addict were dancin' to that weren't you?



Naw, I gots a shot in da booty today.  I don't feel like dancin. 

Singing is another story altogether.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't think those are squeaks... because squeaks don't smell that bad.



I was talkin about the squeaks, not the squishes....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't think those are squeaks... because squeaks don't smell that bad.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

All alone in here...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> All alone in here...



That's because you keep trying to run over me with your tank.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's because you keep trying to run over me with your tank.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> All alone in here...



I got a stack of batteries on the chargers, and a map of pig warfare in front of me. Still can't make up my mind where to put the new feeder. Crooked tree, shortgate, or the tripod/mason road plot? what to do.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> All alone in here...



Nuh uhhhh


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Them boys are getting all fired up again 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624260


----------



## Brassman (Jun 7, 2011)

Every time I come by, y'all are somewhere else.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a stack of batteries on the chargers, and a map of pig warfare in front of me. Still can't make up my mind where to put the new feeder. Crooked tree, shortgate, or the tripod/mason road plot? what to do.....



Should I bring the Ruger 44 carbine or the 7mm Mag?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Them boys are getting all fired up again
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624260



I saw that. Haven't gotten a hall pass from the principal yet, though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Brassman said:


> Every time I come by, y'all are somewhere else.



Nuh uhhhhh


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a stack of batteries on the chargers, and a map of pig warfare in front of me. Still can't make up my mind where to put the new feeder. Crooked tree, shortgate, or the tripod/mason road plot? what to do.....



Muppet Lane baby!    


Miguel  


Time to 






and then







Night yall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brassman said:


> Every time I come by, y'all are somewhere else.



We get a lot of restraining orders in other parts of the forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Muppet Lane baby!
> 
> 
> Miguel
> ...



Nite youngun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Them boys are getting all fired up again
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624260



Of corse I done jumped IN! All we need now in there is a duck hunter! You know one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Muppet Lane baby!
> 
> 
> Miguel
> ...



Are you kidding? You want that evening sun straight in your face till dark? Plus, until we get some rain, that place is a long way from water.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Of corse I done jumped IN! All we need now in there is a duck hunter! You know one!



Maybe.... 


Anyone seen Quack lately???


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2011)

50 Pound harvest today.
(giant grilling size Zuc and squash, i know ... )


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Of corse I done jumped IN! All we need now in there is a duck hunter! You know one!



Evening, KM!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Of corse I done jumped IN!



Young man, didn't anyone teach you to look before you leap?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, KM!


Hey Rob(is that right)


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Young man, didn't anyone teach you to look before you leap?



Yea! But I can't help it!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

I just gave the pot a big ol' stir over there. 


And then my post went "poof"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey Rob(is that right)
> 
> 
> Yea! But I can't help it!



Rob, Robert, Wobbert, Pookie, Bamaboy, and ... the idjit with the dark cloud over his head. I answer to just about anything.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Rob, Robert, Wobbert, Pookie, Bamaboy, and ... the idjit with the dark cloud over his head. I answer to just about anything.



Don't forget "Bammer"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't forget "Bammer"



Oh, and meet our resident grass eating Corndog.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just gave the pot a big ol' stir over there.


You just about got me with that the first time!




rhbama3 said:


> Rob, Robert, Wobbert, Pookie, Bamaboy, and ... the idjit with the dark cloud over his head. I answer to just about anything.



I have several attachment myself!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just gave the pot a big ol' stir over there.
> 
> 
> And then my post went "poof"





Indeed it did. That thread will be kept civil. Did you not read my post? There`s a time and place. That thread ain`t it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just gave the pot a big ol' stir over there.
> 
> 
> And then my post went "poof"



Back to waving red flags again huh?
Ask Tatonkachips how well that worked out for him..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just gave the pot a big ol' stir over there.
> 
> 
> And then my post went "poof"



ya big dummy......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Indeed it did. That thread will be kept civil. Did you not read my post? There`s a time and place. That thread ain`t it.



Sorry Nic. My idgit instinct took over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ya big dummy......



Hes a big Duck hunter! Not a dummy No wonder nic has to troll here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Hes a big Duck hunter! Not a dummy No wonder nic has to troll here!





I don`t consider myself a troll.  I have some good friends here. Just tryin` to save a few from themselves sometimes.


----------



## david w. (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine too.If i want to play i will come to this thread.
I Sorry...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sometimes if you don't know the thread starter, its a good idea to wait and see which way its headed before adding your personal touch to it. Obvious trolling threads are usually fair game, but if a moderator has set the limits on the tone, best keep it that way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes if you don't know the thread starter, its a good idea to wait and see which way its headed before adding your personal touch to it. Obvious trolling threads are usually fair game, but if a moderator has set the limits on the tone, best keep it that way.




Mods have a tuff job! 65,000 mems and a few mods!
WOW


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

JetJocket finally showed back up in the SF


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> JetJocket finally showed back up in the SF



Good for him!
His world is collapsing around him in Politics and Sports, so i guess he could use some Spiritual help.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Them boys are getting all fired up again
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624260


I've tried to help em out as much as I can!!



turtlebug said:


> Muppet Lane baby!
> 
> 
> Miguel
> ...


Good night!!



rhbama3 said:


> We get a lot of restraining orders in other parts of the forum.


No shots fired over the bow here........Yet!!



rhbama3 said:


> Rob, Robert, Wobbert, Pookie, Bamaboy, and ... the idjit with the dark cloud over his head. I answer to just about anything.


I prefer Idjit with the dark cloud!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> JetJocket finally showed back up in the SF





rhbama3 said:


> Good for him!
> His world is collapsing around him in Politics and Sports, so i guess he could use some Spiritual help.


Someone should direct him to the deer hunting forum!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Only a mile or so from my house. 

A good thread to read and make note of: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622793


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Only a mile or so from my house.
> 
> A good thread to read and make note of: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622793


I am familiar with that chute!!.......Went through it once in a canoe, and a stringer full of trout!!..........The stringer full of trout was in the canoe when we made it through!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Night ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Have a goodun, Robert.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

I am out of here as well. You two have a good evening.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2011)

Nic, Bama, Les....Good Night!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, ya`ll take care. Long day tomorrow.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

bunch of light weights.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> bunch of light weights.



Who you talking about...I was heading to work when you posted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Mods have a tuff job! 65,000 mems and a few mods!
> WOW



And a select few mods makes their jobs much more difficult  than it really needs to be.. Most of em' got killed off when Mr. Miyagi took over, but their's still two or three klingons.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2011)

I am thinking rain but it isn't happening yet.

Hump day so have a cup and remember it is only uphill one way


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a select few mods and admins make their jobs much more difficult  than it really needs to be.. Most of em' got killed off when Mr. Miyagi took over, but their's still two or three klingons.



No doubt...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Yessssssssss, just 4 more working days, then off for two weeks of flats fishing and bikini watching !!!!!



Hopefully the wife will still be sick and have to stay inside the condo . . . 



Bikini contest at Club La Villa here I come!!!




If they only had a fat drunken guy contest . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope Keebs is doing well on her quit smoking quest, and dealing with a B at work!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a select few mods makes their jobs much more difficult  than it really needs to be.. Most of em' got killed off when Mr. Miyagi took over, but their's still two or three klingons.



We don't like klingons much around here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Good morning to all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Keebs is doing well on her quit smoking quest, and dealing with a B at work!!


 One day at a time!!

Mornin ya'll got my plate loaded, ya'll behave & keep it down.........  yeah right!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a select few mods makes their jobs much more difficult  than it really needs to be.. Most of em' got killed off when Mr. Miyagi took over, but their's still two or three klingons.


Remember Danielson, waxck on,  waxck off.


BBQBOSS said:


> No doubt...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Keebs is doing well on her quit smoking quest, and dealing with a B at work!!


  


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning to all





Keebs said:


> One day at a time!!
> 
> Mornin ya'll got my plate loaded, ya'll behave & keep it down.........  yeah right!



Morning all, thought I'd get one more howdy in B4 this one bites the big one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> One day at a time!!
> 
> Mornin ya'll got my plate loaded, ya'll behave & keep it down.........  yeah right!



Wish ya the best, i quit smoking cold turkey and wanted to kill a couple of people, but i made it and you will too. I still would love to have one but I know if i have one it will be right back to a pack a day . Good luck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Once again, this one's about gone, 'bout time to start a new one.  



Who's up, Slip??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles is about due!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

OK...off to work...tripod will take it from here til the end!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Les Miles is about due!






Mebbe so, BUT he's an idiot . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

```

```
Hostile mod environment


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...off to work...tripod will take it from here til the end!



I got this!    Have fun at the salt mines, BB96.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe so, BUT he's an genius . . .



So I must be qualified to be a driveler then huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, this one's about gone, 'bout time to start a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's up, Slip??





threeleggedpigmy said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Hostile mod environment





Les Miles said:


> So I must be qualified to be a driveler then huh?



morning


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning Mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So I must be qualified to be a driveler then huh?






Why not, if Seth can start one, there's no reason you can't . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not, if Seth can start one, there's no reason you can't . . .



eh eh


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Hostile mod environment


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe so, BUT he's an idiot . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Gotta crash, according to my wife I'm illertate idiot, sooooooooo, I ask her what's new  ??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

insert crickett sound here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> insert crickett sound here.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Idgits


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Stupid work computer, i cant see it or hear it


Les Miles said:


> Idgits



and your point


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idgits


Check #5.......... careful Les!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Check #5.......... careful Les!!



Couple of those fellas are going need some Advil


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

TODAYis myFRIDAY,WHAT? Uh huh, uh huh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> TODAYis myFRIDAY,WHAT? Uh huh, uh huh


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



WOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOO!



I'm hongry. What's for lunch?


----------

